# [Off le Mur] Depuis quand utilisez vous Linux?

## fbtibo

--- Ancien message----

Bonjour,

Y'a-t-il un moyen de trouver dans quel 'paquet' se trouve tel fichier.  Par exemple, je cherche celui qui contient 'dig' .  Si ce n'est pas possible avec portage et que vous savez ou se cache le que j'ai mentionné, n'hésitez pas à m'en faire part!  :Very Happy: 

Merci!!!

EDIT:

J'ai séparé la discussion sur qpkg dans un autre thread. Vous avez donc maintenant plein de place pour raconter votre vie.  :Smile: 

TGL.Last edited by fbtibo on Thu Jan 22, 2004 1:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## patrickfo

```
which dig

/usr/bin/dig

qpkg -f /usr/bin/dig

net-dns/bind-tools *
```

that's all falks  :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

Argh, il faut croire que tu as croisé mon coup de ciseau. Le thread sur la question qpkg est maintenant là: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=127182

Maintenant ici on discute du sondage  :Wink: 

----------

## Arno

Si je me souviens bien, mon premier kernel était 0.99.xxx   :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

mon premier kernel était le  2.4.20 (je crois) sous mandrake 9.0, ya 6mois  :Smile: 

à l'époque je connaissais à peine le nom de linux... j'en ai appris des choses depuis :p  :Laughing: 

----------

## TGL

@Arno: Houa! un vrai vieux vieux de la vieille...   :Laughing: 

Moi j'y ai goûté la première fois début 97, avec une Slack je sais plus combien, qui a assez rapidement dû devenir une Redhat (4.qqch puis 5.0). M'enfin bon, ma première année de Linux, j'en ai pas fait grand chose, à part l'installer et voir que ça marchait...  

En fait, j'ai dû commencé à m'en servir de façon vraiment régulière en 98, après l'install' d'une Mandrake 5.1 ou 5.2, enfin pas sûr de la version mais je sais que c'était un CD gravé bon marché commandé en ligne, et il me semble que c'était leur première release. Là le kernel était en 2.0.x depuis qlqs temps déjà, kde et gimp étaient sortis en 1.0, tout ça quoi, donc pour le windowsien que j'étais ça devenait abordable et intérressant...

----------

## sterbaya

C'etait en 96 ou 97, impossible d'etre plus precis.

J'ai commence avec une debian, mais impossible de me souvenir la version.

C'etait mon premier CD de linux que j'ai obtenu dans "login".

J'ai reussi a installer correctement la bete au bout d'environ 2 mois.

Le kernel etait un 2.0.X.

Et je suis reste a debian jusqu'en 2003 ou j'ai essaye ma premiere gentoo.

Depuis j'utilise les 2.

----------

## Bastux

Allez je me mèle à la discussion!

Moi j'ai commencé Linux en 99 quand j'étais étudiant  :Smile:  Yavais personne avec qui en parler tout le monde était sous son pti windows et se moquaient de moi :'( Maintenant c légèrement différent

Mon premier noyau je sais pas trop ce que c'était, parce que j'y touchais pas trop  :Cool:  mais le premier compilé c'était un 2.kkchose

C'était sympa!

----------

## Arno

 *TGL wrote:*   

> @Arno: Houa! un vrai vieux vieux de la vieille...  

 

Si je me souviens bien, c'était Slackware 1.1, en 1993. Que les années passent vite  :Sad: 

Je suis resté avec Slack jusqu'en 1997, ensuite un peu de Red-Hat 4 ou 5 (pas beaucoup, je n'ai jamais pu me faire à RPM), puis Debian pendant des années (et encore maintenant sur mes serveurs), quelques incursions côté *BSD, et enfin, surtout, Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## ttgeub

Tout le monde s en fout mais tant pis, moi j ai commencé en licence en 99 avec une redhat je sais plus combien (4.2 ou 5.2) et j avais une carte graphique trop recente (nvidia tnt 1) et j ai donc du upgrader xfree en version 3.3.6 ce fut l'AVENTURE !

----------

## Leander256

<ma vie, mon oeuvre>

J'ai dû commencer en 1999, un pote m'avait aidé à installer une red hat 6.0 il me semble, j'étais tout émerveillé de pouvoir compiler mes programmes C en ligne de commande, et de pouvoir recompiler mon kernel (première chose que j'ai apprise à faire). Je me rappelle aussi avoir eu un léger moment de doute lorsque j'ai vu que ça m'installait un "serveur X" (tiens ils fournissent un serveur web de site de cul gratos ou quoi?). Comme je n'avais pas internet à la maison et que je ne savais pas où chercher la doc sur mon disque dur, j'ai réinstallé le système maintes fois en deux mois.

Heureusement maintenant ça va mieux, et j'en apprends encore tous les jours grâce à (à cause de) la gentoo depuis que je l'ai installée fin jullet.

</ma vie, mon oeuvre>

----------

## yuk159

Bon bin quand faut y aller ...

Perso c'etait entre 98/99 avec une RedHat puis une LinuxPPC 99 et finalement je me suis tourne tres rapidement vers slackware qui me semblais plus addapte a ce que je voulais.

----------

## sebbb

Depuis quand tu utilises gentoo yuk159 ?? Tu nous as pas dis :)

C'est domage, on a que des réaction de personnes qui sont venues vers gentoo, personne pour donner un autre point de vue :(

Je sais que je suis sur un forum -gentoo- et que ceux qui ont pas aimer gentoo n'y sont pas/plu... Mais du coup on dirrait que c'est LA distribution ultime ! Que tout le monde en est content ! C'est domage de ne pas avoir d'autre réactions :(

----------

## yuk159

Je me suis mis a gentoo le jour ou je me suis inscrit sur le forum  :Wink: 

Perso je suis EXTREMEMENT satisfait de Gentoo, j'utilise aussi toujours Slackware.

----------

## TGL

Ah, Slackware,  c'est vrai que c'était sympa aussi. Enfin, la Slack de mes début j'en garde pas un grand souvenir, mais j'y suis revenu après, pendant peut-être un an et demi ou qqch comme ça, juste avant de passer sous Gentoo, et ça a été la première fois que j'ai eu l'impression que je pouvais vraiment faire ce que je voulais de ma distrib.

----------

## Stanislas

 *sebbb wrote:*   

>  Mais du coup on dirrait que c'est LA distribution ultime ! Que tout le monde en est content !

 

Je ne sais pas si c'est là distribution ultime mais elle est quand même pas mal !

Perso j'avais fait quelques essais pour me mettre à Linux, debian, redhat .... A chaque fois j'abandonnais car je manquais de temps pour arriver à tout comprendre ....

et puis je suis passé à Gentoo, et elle marche super bien, tant que l'on ne va pas trop bidouiller c'est stable et tout et tout ....

D'autres distribs sont surement correcte aussi mais je suis tombé sur celle là.

Et depuis 6 mois j'ai reboutés environ 4 fois sur mon windows pour utililser le plus souvent des logiciels que je n'ai pas sous Linux (et comme j'ai des problèmes de place disque je me demande si je vais pas encore diminuer la place attribuée à windows).

Voilà un avis d'un petit newbiz du Linux !

----------

## yuk159

 *TGL wrote:*   

> et ça a été la première fois que j'ai eu l'impression que je pouvais vraiment faire ce que je voulais de ma distrib.

 

Pareil  :Wink: 

Vous avez deja essaye de bidouiller une RedHat ... Moi a l'epoque j'arrivais a rien en tout cas.

Au moment ou j'ai installe ma premiere slack et ou j'ai commence a compiler dessus, j'ai ete super etonne de voir que ... beaucoup de choses compilaient   :Laughing: 

----------

## Leander256

J'ai eu une Mandrake 8.0 mise à jour partiellement en 8.1 puis en 8.2, avec quelques programmes installés à la barbare depuis leur tar.gz comme mplayer. J'en étais très content jusqu'à ce que je décide d'augmenter le niveau de sécurité à paranoïaque pour voir ce que ça faisait. Mais certains scripts étaient irréversibles, et ça m'a tout bousillé (et tout dégoûté aussi).

J'ai aussi eu un passage peu convaincant sous Debian 3.0 (je n'ai jamais réussi à trouver de la doc pour résoudre les problèmes que j'avais).

Et pour les moments difficiles, j'ai une Knoppix à portée de bras, à mes yeux c'est le complément idéal de gentoo.

----------

## navidson

moi j'ai commencé en novembre 2000 avec une mandrake 7.2 et kde 2.0....

----------

## ttgeub

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Ah, Slackware,  c'est vrai que c'était sympa aussi. Enfin, la Slack de mes début j'en garde pas un grand souvenir, mais j'y suis revenu après, pendant peut-être un an et demi ou qqch comme ça, juste avant de passer sous Gentoo, et ça a été la première fois que j'ai eu l'impression que je pouvais vraiment faire ce que je voulais de ma distrib.

 

Ouep la slackware est elle vachement bien, d'ailleurs ma passerelle est tjs une slackware. De plus depuis qu'ils ont ajouté l'outil swaret qui gere la mise à jour automatique par le net et les dependances, elle n'a pas grand chose à ce reprocher.

----------

## TGL

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> De plus depuis qu'ils ont ajouté l'outil swaret qui gere la mise à jour automatique par le net et les dependances, elle n'a pas grand chose à ce reprocher.

 

Ah ouais... J'ai plus suivi du tout depuis que je suis passé sous Gentoo, je savais pas que y'avait eu ce genre d'ajout. C'est une révolution.  :Very Happy: 

Je pense que je m'en remettrai une un jour où j'aurai de la place, juste pour voir...

----------

## ttgeub

Si tu veux jeter un oeil, c est sur http://www.swaret.org/

----------

## Yann

C'était en quelle année et sur quel noyau la Red Hat 4.2?

Aprés avoir essayé Red Hat, Mandrake et SuSe, je me suis tourné vers la Gentoo sur les conseils de DuF afin de savoir le pourquoi du "alors! Comment ca marche?" dans le détail.

Là je pense avoir bien fait le tour, et comme j'ai plus trop le temps de bidouiller le système en lui même, je me demande si je vais pas essayer une Slack à présent... En gardant la Gentoo comme serveur dans un coin.

----------

## TGL

 *Yann wrote:*   

> C'était en quelle année et sur quel noyau la Red Hat 4.2?

 

Juillet 1997, kernel 2.0.30. Bon, allez, je peux l'avouer, c'est pas de tête, j'ai fait du google.  :Smile: 

----------

## broly

J'ai commencé en 1998, mais j'y comprenais rien   :Shocked:   je faisais simplement que recopié ce que je trouvais sur des bouquins des magazines qui avaient que tres peu d'exactitude ...

C'etait une redhat dirtribué par keops il me semble une 4 quelque chose avec un noyau 2.2.x.

Je me souviens que j'avais des potes qui connaisaient vachement bien linux et ils m'ont laissés pourrir pour mon bien, pour que j'apprenne qu'ils disaient ....

bref tout ca pour dire que j'ai touché a redhat/mandrake, puis suse apres debian pour finir et cette fois ci j'y suis resté sur gentoo !!

Pour moi cette distrib est vraiment top sur plein d'apect technique (un peu moin du coté philosophique) mais surtout c'est au niveau de son dynamisme de son support de bug et SURTOUT de son FORUM !!

Alors vive gentoo   :Razz: 

----------

## TGL

Bon, il est sympa ce thread (merci fbtibo). Allez, je le colle pour qlqs temps, au détriment du troll^H^H^H^H^Hdébat sur les window managers, que Fluxbox semble avoir remporté haut la main alors que Sawfish a fait un score minable, ce qui prouve bien que c'était du n'importe quoi... :p

----------

## yoyo

Fluxbox, Fluxbox, Fluxbox !!! :p

Moi, c'était une Mandrake 7.2 (francisée donc plus abordable pour un noob comme moi).

J'avais acheté la boîte par principe et je ferai pareil avec Microsoft, le jour où Windows + Office sera à moins de 80 euros (mais bon, s'est pas pour demain ...   :Twisted Evil:  ).

J'avais bien galéré parce que mon modem 56K était (est toujours d'ailleurs) sur port USB et que l'utilitaire Mandrake ne cherchait que sur les ports séries. Plusieurs semaines pour trouver qu'un simple lien symbolique (dont je ne saisissais pas encore la signification) me permettait de résoudre ce problème.

Ensuite, 8.0, 8.1, 8.2 et je me suis arrêté là chez moi (ma fiancée en ayant marre que je passe mes soirées à m'énerver après ma babasse).

Du coup, je suis passé sous Linux au boulot (Na !!!). J'ai testé différentes distrib (slack, red hat, debian) mais je n'ai pas accroché : difficulté d'installation, difficulté pour trouver de l'aide ...

Puis j'ai vu Gentoo sur "linuxiso.org" je crois. Le principe de n'installer que ce dont on avait besoin et d'optimiser les softs m'a bien plu.

La doc était extrèmement bien faite, portage est vraiment génial et surtout le FORUM, très réactif, très compréhensif (pas de RTFM à tout bout de champs) m'ont convaincus de rester sous Gentoo.

Et je ne le regrette pas : depuis bientôt 1 an, j'ai appris et compris énormément de choses sur Linux. Je n'utilise windows qu'exceptionnellement et j'essaie de convertir mes collègues à Linux (et mon admin à Gentoo   :Wink:  )...

Pour résumer, longue vie à Linux, à Gentoo et à ce forum !!!

----------

## yuk159

Ha ouai ... je me souvient d'un outils auquel je ne comprenais rien sur RedHat : LinuxConf  :Laughing: 

----------

## zdra

Bon je raconte aussi ma vie alors:

Tout a commencé en avril 2002, j'install alors une mandrake 9.0 sans savoir ce qui m'attendais, j'en ai été dégouté car je pensais tomber sur qqch de pareil à windows alors que il n'en est rien, j'ai eu beaucoup de problemes de tout genre... J'ai donc abandonné en criant sur tout les toits que linux c un truc pour les malades barbus.

Finalement j'ai retenté l'avanture sous la pression d'un copain en juillet 2002 pendant les vacances avec une mandrake 9.1. Ca été déjà beaucoup mieux car il avait le temps de m'apprendre tout ce qu'il fallait savoir. J'ai donc passé une bonne partie des 2mois de vacances à me faire la main, puis fut venu le temps de mdk9.2 que j'ai installée mais pas tellement aimé le principe de devoir retélécharger les 3CD et tout réinstaller tt les 3mois pour rester à jours... J'ai donc entendu parler d'un debian miracle qu'on update tt les jours, toutes les heures, toutes les secondes si on veut... j'ai tenté l'installe mais je ne suis pas parvenu à lancer X  :Sad:  J'ai ensuite entendu parler de gentoo à la date de mon inscription sur le forum je l'ai installée sans le moindre probleme en suivant gentillement le guide qui est d'une qualité sans concurant ! Mon probleme pour démarer X était le meme que sous debian, j'ai été déssu après mon aprem d'install et de compilation... Mais là j'ai eu l'idée de simplement copier le fichier XF86Config-4 depuis la partition mandrake, et le tour était joué !!!! suffisais de changer la partie pour les font  :Very Happy:  Depuis je suis extremement content de gentoo et je fais tt les matin un bon emerge sync et emerge -uD world sans jamais avoir eu de probleme. J'adore avoir la surprise le matin d'une nouvelle version d'un programme  :Very Happy: 

Voilà ma vie linuxienne :p

----------

## mickey08

Je n'ai plus la date en tete !

mais vers 1999/2000 avec une Corel ... un trs mauvais souvenir 0101010101110 au boot

puis une mdk 6.0 ... rien aussi !

puis jusqu'a 8.2 .. et un gros enervement

passage à debian (j'y suis toujours)

et en parallele à la gentoo pour mon portable

j'ai testé aussi red hat ,sorcerer, bsd ..

mais bon gentoo marche bien sur mon portable (sauf le noyo 2.4.22r5) et je me plains pas de ma debian sid   :Smile: 

----------

## arlequin

Un petit brain de nostalgie...

Ma première distrib' était une Kheops 3.3 (elle existe plus depuis longtemps). J'avais ramé avec mon frangin pour l'install... enfin, même plus pour faire tourner X-Free. Un bon vieux X, avec... fvwm95 ! Argl !

Puis ce fut au tour de la Mandrake 6.1, noyau 2.0.36 et KDE 1. Mouarf. J'avais réussi à compiler un kernel 2.2 à l'époque. Le résultat était stupéfiant, mon linux tournait pratiquement 2 fois plus vite ! lol

Bref, après j'ai toruné vaguement autour de Mandraket et Redhat, jusqu'au jour où mes yeux s'illumine sur une... Gentoo 1.2 ! C'était y a 1 an et demi. Et depuis, j'ai décroché "complétement" des OS propriétaires   :Very Happy: 

Ben v'là !

----------

## kwenspc

5 ansLast edited by kwenspc on Thu May 13, 2004 7:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tronka

Me voila le plus grand Noob donc :p 

Je me suis mis sur la gentoo y a 1 petit mois... Je vous explique meme pas comme je galère. 

Je sais pas par ou commencer. Ceci dit , j'apprécies l'esprit de communauté qui règne sur la plupart des sites dédiés a Linux (toutes distrib confondues) . 

J'ai fais mes premiers pas sur une mandrake 9.1 , mais apres avoir intégré un bureau d'étude (HASGARD système et réseaux) les ingénieurs m'ont gentillement dit : Mandrake = caca (windaube like) donc Gentoo est ton ami. 

J'essaye de me mettre ça en tete mais des fois j'ai envie de pleurer devant mon écran tellement je suis paumé. 

Mais c'est pas grave , "c'est en forgeant qu'on devient forgeron".

En tout cas je tiens a dire merci a tous ceux qui apportent leur contribution au monde du logiciel libre. 

Librement . 

Tronk'

----------

## TGL

 *tronka wrote:*   

> HASGARD système et réseaux

 

Après un petit tour sur leur site web, je me dis que tu as bien de la chance de travailler avec des gens qui font avec tant de conviction la promotion du libre. Salue les de ma part, et bienvenue à toi sur le forum.  :Wink: 

----------

## tom@4noob.org

à l'image de tronka, je suis un nOOb sous Nux, que je n'utilise pas encore à 100% (ya la fâcheuse manie de windows  :Laughing: ), depuis Octobre 2003...

Premiere distrib : Mandrake 9.1, et c'est là qu'on se rend compte que Linux c'est pas si dur... si on reste dans une exploitation "windowsienne".

Ensuite, envie de changer d'air, je m'installe une debian... je vous en cause même pas  :Very Happy:  c'étais le choc... départ en shell, carte graph (Geforce Fx 5200) non reconnu par Xfree (en version 4.1 sous la woody je le rappelle  :Laughing: )... après un peu de eprsévérance, j'arrive à lancer le X en installant les drivers Nvidia proprios... mais là je tombe sur gentoo.org et je tombe amoureux...

je fais depuis trois jours, que lire la doc pour me préparer à mon passage... vous en serez les 1ers prévenus  :Wink: 

----------

## tronka

TGL , je ne travaille pas avec eux , je suis en stage pour apprendre très exactement. 

J'ai entrepris une formation il y a quelques temps , pour apprendre comment marchait Linux et ils se sont proposés pour m'aider un peu .  :Very Happy: 

C'est super cool , mais j'ai beaucoup de mal a suivre et a comprendre pourquoi je le fais ...

----------

## TGL

@tronka:

 *tronka wrote:*   

> C'est super cool , mais j'ai beaucoup de mal a suivre et a comprendre pourquoi je le fais ...

 À comprendre pourquoi tu le fais ? Et bah, dis toi que c'est pour le fun alors, ça suffit bien, non ?  :Very Happy: 

@tom: 

Woow, un deuxième nouveau aujourd'hui. Bienvenue à toi aussi donc. Et pour le passage à Gentoo, t'inquiètes pas, puisque ça fait trois jours que tu lis la doc, ça devrait le faire (ah, si tout le monde se préparait comme ça...). Sinon, et bah, je vois que tu connais l'adresse maintenant.  :Wink: 

----------

## tom@4noob.org

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon, et bah, je vois que tu connais l'adresse maintenant. 

 

Et je risque pas de l"oublier, ce forum étant une mine d'infos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tronka

Je me suis mal exprimé plus haut quand je dis que je comprends pas pourquoi je le fais . C'est surtout que j'ai du mal a me representer pourquoi (par exemple) quand je lance tel processus , ca me donne tel resultat. Et pourquoi en rentrant cette ligne de commande et pas une autre ca me donne ce resultat. 

L'état d'esprit de la  communauté du libre je l'ai compris , apres il me reste a travailler sur moi pour que ma façon de penser et de voir les choses aille dans le bon sens.

----------

## yuk159

@tronka : tu aurais un tit exemple precis ?

----------

## tronka

Euh je sais pas si les admins vont bien être d'accord qu'on fasse dévier le sujet du thread. Je vais en creer un nouveau pour pas spamer celui la . Et je tacherais de m'expliquer.

----------

## Sleeper

A mon tour de raconter ma vie ...

J'ai essaye mon premier linux en 95 sur le PC d'un pote .. mais ma premiere install ne date que de 1996, au cours de mon service militaire .. Comme toutes les machines de la salle de cours (et oui .. je donnais des cours d'info  :Sad: ), etaient en dual boot win/linux, j'en ai profite pour installer linux a la maison aussi (sur mon p133 que j'ai toujours..).. C'etait une Slackware .. sur disquettes ...

Ensuite je suis passe par Redhat, mandrake, pour revenir a la Slackware puis enfin a la Gentoo (depuis debut 2003).

Ma chance c'est d'avoir pu travailler sous linux dans certaines des boites ou j'ai bosse (et meme de pouvoir developper _pour_ linux) ...

----------

## TGL

 *tronka wrote:*   

> Je me suis mal exprimé plus haut quand je dis que je comprends pas pourquoi je le fais .

 

Je m'en suis un peu douté, mais je trouvais le lapsus rigolo.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Gaug

Moi j'ai fait ma première installation Linux en janvier 2003 avec une Mandrake 9.1 car la

Red Hat 7.0 que j'avais ne reconnaissais pas ma carte de son .Après j'ai chercher a en apprendre

plus sur Linux a découvrire sa structure de fichier lire des livres comprendres comment tout

fonctionnent alors j'ai bientôt découvert que ma mandrake était limité.J'ai acheter un deuxième

ordinateur pour faire des expérience car mon premier est utiliser pour mon commerce alors 

trop risquer . Je voulais avoir un systême source avec gestion des dépendences. j'ai regarder

sur le net et essayer et le seul qui a la documentation suffisante pour aider a une bonne installation

était la Gentoo avec un super support de son forum . alors en octobre j'ai réussi ma première

installation gentoo et j'en suis bien Heureux . Et maintenant je me prépare pour ma deuxième sur 

mon premier ordi.  :Wink: 

----------

## zarasoustra17

Moi, c'était début 99 avec Corel qui bien que critiquée par tout le monde était la seule qui s'installait correctement chez les newbies, apres j'ai fait un petit tour chez Slackware(adulée chez ceux qui critiquaient la corel) qui m'a pas du tout convaincu. fianlement la première distrib qui m'a vraiment convaincu était BESTLINUX2000, après j'ai cru pendant trop longtemps que la Mandrake était une bonne distrib alors que je réinstallait tous les trois mois(d'ou l'explication des fréquentes realeases), donc en tout 7.0, 7.1, 7.2, 7.3, 8.0, 8.1 et 8.2. Je trouvais la 8.2 fiable quand ils ont sorti la 9.0  :Crying or Very sad:  , Donc après: Debian: Du velours!!! et c'est parceque je m'ennuyait (plantait jamais, besoin d'un logiciel: apt-get bidule, au top) que je suis passé à la gentoo en Juin 2003. Sinon j'ai testé les Suze et les RedHat (histoire d'avoir une distrib fiable à coté de Mandrake), l'une est trop chère et l'autre trop redhat. Finalement je crois que je vais tester la Sorcerer, quoi que la prochaine Debian....

----------

## sharlaan

moi je sais quand j'ai commencé, mais c'etait avec la redhat 6.0 avec un "kit de démarage LINUX de Micro Applicaion (kernel 2.2.5, KDE 1.1.1, Gnome 1.0, ...) Puis après (c'est pas dans l'ordre) RH 7.0, 7.3, 8 ; Mandrake 8, 8.1, 9 ; FreeBSD 4.6 ; Debian 3.0r1 et enfin gentoo 1.4,celle que j'ai adopté. Car j'ai le system que je souhaite et j'adore emerge   :Laughing: 

----------

## tuxart

salut a tous,

 j'utilise linux depuis 1998 (environ) j'ai commencé avec une redhat (je sais plus quelle version) puis je suis passé chez mandrake (je crois bien depuis la 6.0 ) j'ai aussi testé des distrib comme storm linux corel 1.1 (je crois) debian etc...en ce qui concerne gentoo je la teste depuis une petite semaine donc je suis un vrai newbie! je commence un test de la sourcemage si vous connaissez.

ma distrib préferée au risque de faire grincer des dents reste la mandrake (je suis sur la beta10 aussi noyau 2.6.1) , et je vous assure on est pas obligé d'utilser les outils graphiques pour la parametrer lol. bon sinon je vous fais un petit :

$ uname -sr 

Linux 2.6.2-rc1-mm3 

----------------------

 glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

--------------------------

donc rien a dire acceleration 3d, prelinking tout es ok vive gentoo

amicalement tuxart

----------

## YuLin

En ce qui me concerne je me suis mis à Linux au printemps 2000. C'est un ami allemand dans ma classe de terminale qui m'y a initié. Enfin, initié, c'est vite dit ; il m'avait parlé de Linux, son pingouin et sa souplesse gymnasiale et un beau jour il m'a flanqué une distrib dans le sac avec la grosse doc qui allait avec. C'était une SuSE 6.0 (avec la doc de la 6.1, je me rappelle) avec un kernel 2.2.x. Ma machine de l'époque était un Celeron 334 MHz avec 64 MB de RAM.

Alors je m'y suis mis, comme une tête brûlée, sans demander d'aide à personne, c'était une sorte de défi, il fallait que j'arrive à l'installer, déjà !  :Razz:  Je ne comprenais pas grand chose, l'install était avec YaST 1 en mode texte, ça me demandait des tas de trucs, genre points de montage, partitionnement manuel avec fdisk et tout ça, mais finalement, j'y suis arrivé. La doc était loin d'être compréhensible pour une newbie qui n'a eu que Windows 98 dans sa vie mais c'était pas insurmontable. Aussi les petits magazines Linux sont vite devenus mes amis, surtout les magazines qui venaient d'être lancés (pas contre le mur, hein) parce qu'ils expliquaient les choses de base du genre les droits d'accès et autres utilitaires de compressions en passant par la configuration du serveur X.

Je n'ai jamais été découragé, quand ça marchait pas, je m'acharnais à comprendre pourquoi et finalement j'ai réussi.

Ensuite, un copain m'a passé la Mandrake 8.0 et j'ai essayé. J'ai trouvé que cette distribution ne convenait pas à mes besoins, je n'avais pas envie d'une distrib playmobil (c'était ma pensée de l'époque, je n'ai pas de préjugés actuels en ce qui concerne les utilisateurs de mandrake), donc en gros, elle a duré une semaine et hop, poubelle. J'en ai donc profité pour passer à une SuSE 7.1. C'était bien, sauf qu'il y avait un gros bug. on ne pouvait plus configurer sa carte ethernet après l'install initiale. Elle a duré 4 mois quand même.  :Razz: 

Puis un autre copain m'a passé la RedHat 8.0. J'avoue que j'ai été rapidement conquis. Et c'est sur cette distribution que j'ai appris à maîtriser modestement quelques concepts-clés de Linux. Ce qui était bien aussi, c'était redcarpet, l'idée d'être fraîchement à jour régulièrement me plaîsait assez (même si maintenant je me rends bien compte que c'était loin d'être très à jour, c'est toujours le problème des distributions basées sur rpm, il me semble). Le passage à cette distribution m'a fait ajouter 128 MB de RAM à ma machine.

J'ai gardé la 8.0 jusqu'à la sortie de la 9.0 que j'ai installée presque de suite. Pas de gros changements en fait, sauf GNOME 2.2, mais bon, voilà.

J'ai aussi essayé très brièvement une Debian Woody mais c'était trop de changement d'un coup  et je n'étais pas prêt.

Puis récemment j'ai changé ma machine (elle avait quand même 6 ans, c'est pas trop hâtif comme changement) pour une bête de course. Pas tellement parce que je fais plein de choses avec mais bon, autant changer pour quelque chose qui est en milieu de gamme et qui restera compétitif pour encore 6 ans j'espère  :Smile:  Après avoir changé ma machine, un ami m'a proposé la Gentoo. La première chose qui m'a donné envie d'opter pour cette distro c'était la couleur mauve (ma couleur préférée  :Razz: ) ! Alors bon, je me suis documenté un peu pour savoir ce que c'était vraiment et finalement j'ai dit que j'allais essayer et que si je n'étais pas convaincu je reprendrais ma RH 9. Finalement, ça fait maintenant depuis Octobre que je suis sous Gentoo et je m'y sens pas trop mal même si certaines choses me semblent obscures. Ce que j'apprécie beaucoup c'est la prédominence des couleurs en mode texte. Je trouve ça super chouette. Certains diront que ça fait pas pro, moi je trouve que ça aide à s'y retrouver et que ça montre que Gentoo est une distribution à la fois très compétente et "rigolotte".

Voilà, bon, c'était un petit peu ma vie, là, donc si c'était trop long, je m'en excuse pour ceux qui ont tout lu (et je les félicite quand même  :Smile: ) et je m'excuse d'avoir mobilisé de la place dans le thread pour ceux qui n'ont pas voulu / eu le courage de lire ce post  :Smile: 

Salut  :Smile: 

----------

## nihon-jin

Mon premier c'était une distrib sous nom BrutalWare... c'était trés vieux (1996?), mais sur 3 disquettes on a pu sniffer sur le réseau  :Wink:  et faire d'autres trucs de ce genre... aprés j'ai passé sur une modification de RedHat (je ne ma rapelle pas de nom  :Sad:  ), puis plusieurs versions de Debian 1.x, Caldera  1.x et Mandrake et maintenant je suis sur gentoo  :Smile:  ...

----------

## geforce

Moi j'ai commence a utiliser Gentoo (c'est la premiere fois que j'installais Linux) il y a environ 2 mois.... depuis je trouve que c'est une excellente plate-forme mais je suis un peu frustre de ne pas avoir reussi a configurer ma carte video pour jouer a des jeux (pour le reste, ca va tres bien, aucun mot a dire la dessus)..

----------

## zdra

Si ta carte video est à l'image de ton pseudo, suffi de faire "emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx"

----------

## geforce

Malheureusement non.. voici mes specs: 

AMD 2800+ 333

512 RAM 333

ATI Radeon 9600Pro 128 AGP 8x

60 Gb Western Digital 8mb

80 Gb Maxtor Fluid Bearing

j'ai tout emerger: 

Mon xfree avec les bons drivers avec : emerge ATI-DRIVERS

j'ai emerger FLGRX

j'ai emerge ....

TOUT ce que je pouvais updater je l'ai update.... Rien a faire, je ne peux pas utiliser l'openGL...

----------

## yuk159

c'est marrant j'en ai installe une ce soir sur la machine d'un ami, mais meme si l'opengl fonctionne il y a plein de trucs qui cloche

[opinion_perso]

Je trouve les drivers nvidia mieux foutu.

[/opinion_perso]

C'est dire ...

Pour ton probleme, as tu regarde sur lea-linux.org ? ils ont un bon guide d'install

----------

## geforce

je l'ai pas encore trouve...

As-tu l'adresse ?

----------

## YuLin

http://lea-linux.org/hardware/atidriver.php3

----------

## sinarf

Bonjour,

Ma première experience linuxienne ? C'était la princesse Slackware 3.1, il y a tres longtemps mon PC devais etre un Cyrix 120+. Ca me rajeunis pas tout cela.

----------

## seb64

Slackware 2.3 avec un noyau 1.2.7 ou 1.2.8 je ne me rappelle plus bien (pour les connaisseurs, juste avant le passage du noyau de a.out en elf)

edit: correction pour les numéro de noyau   :Embarassed: Last edited by seb64 on Tue Feb 03, 2004 10:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TGL

@ seb64 & sinarf : c'est ça qui est rigolo avec le label "nOOb" du forum, on sait jamais ce qui se cache derrière.  :Smile: 

----------

## mirtouf

Ma première expérience avec Linux ?

Une RH 5.2 (apollo) qu'un pote avait installé sur son PC (kernel 2.0.3x si mes souvenirs sont bons).

Je m'y suis vraiment remis il y a 2 ans.

----------

## yuk159

 *TGL wrote:*   

> @ seb64 & sinarf : c'est ça qui est rigolo avec le label "nOOb" du forum, on sait jamais ce qui se cache derrière. 

 

Ouai c'est vrai  :Very Happy: 

Perso je préfèrais dailleurs ètre encore noob parce que "veterant"  ça me colle pas vraiment a la peau   :Confused:   :Rolling Eyes: 

De toute façon c'est dit : Ne vous fiez pas à ca pour juger quelqu'un  :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

Bah au bout de 1000 postes on commence qd meme a avoir apris qqch ;D

----------

## yuk159

Bah au bout de 1000 posts ... ça veux juste dire qu'on a posté 1000 fois  :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

C'est vrai que "vétérant" ça sonne pas terrible, je préfère "gourou", avec une grosse barbe et une auréole et tout et tout... Mais vétérant, ça fait plutôt mec qui a survécu à ses mille posts... «Putain, une vraie boucherie, snif...» Ils auraient dû appeler ça "dinosaure" plutôt, dans le genre vieux de la vieille, c'est plus sympathique.  :Smile: 

----------

## yuk159

 *TGL wrote:*   

> C'est vrai que "vétérant" ça sonne pas terrible, je préfère "gourou", avec une grosse barbe et une auréole et tout et tout... Mais vétérant, ça fait plutôt mec qui a survécu à ses mille posts... «Putain, une vraie boucherie, snif...» Ils auraient dû appeler ça "dinosaure" plutôt, dans le genre vieux de la vieille, c'est plus sympathique. 

 

 :Mr. Green:  Mort de rire !!!  :Mr. Green: 

C' est vrai que Gourou ça sonne bien   :Cool: 

[EDIT] quand on parle de Linux évidement ...

----------

## mitch

<mavie> Ma premiere Distrib que j'ai eu fut une Corel Linux acheter dans le commerce en 97 je crois. Comme j'etait encore au RTC, j'etais jeune (je devais avoir 14-15 ans) et que j'y connaissait rien à Linux, j'ai supprimer pour rester sous 98   :Sad:  . 

Eh oui, j'etais deja accro à l'informatique grace à mon PII 300   :Very Happy: 

Malgre mes effort, je me suis toujours interesser au pinguin mais sans installer.

Des que j'ai demenager en Savoie (y a 1an), j'ai decouver le Lug Alpinux <-- Si le lien ne marche pas, cf TuxFamily  :Sad:  . J'ai décider de sauter le pas et d'y allez. J'ai rencontré des personnes fort sympathique et ma vrai premiere distrib fut la Debian 3.0r1 avec mon 1er kernel compiler (2.4.21).

Depuis je surf de distrib en distrib pour voir celle qui me va le mieux.

La Debian et la Gentoo sont en têtes de mon palmares.

J'attend de bien connaitre le systeme avant de migrer completement sur Linux.

Et oui, moi Windowsien (peu fier d'ailleur) utilise un XP qu'il faut reinstaller tous les 3 mois seulement pour des logiciels introuvable sur le monde Linux (personne veux faire un portage de Gordian Knot ou eMule Plus par hasard  :Laughing:  ).

Enfin voila, mais je pence sincerement migrer sous Gentoo d'ici la fin du mois (si j'ai le temps)</mavie>

----------

## yoyo

 *mitch wrote:*   

> Ma premiere Distrib que j'ai eu fut une Corel Linux acheter dans le commerce en 95 je crois. Comme j'etait encore au RTC, j'etais jeune (je devais avoir 14-15 ans) et que j'y connaissait rien à Linux, j'ai supprimer pour rester sous 98  .

 

Déja en avance sur son temps ...   :Wink: 

----------

## mitch

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *mitch wrote:*   Ma premiere Distrib que j'ai eu fut une Corel Linux acheter dans le commerce en 95 je crois. Comme j'etait encore au RTC, j'etais jeune (je devais avoir 14-15 ans) et que j'y connaissait rien à Linux, j'ai supprimer pour rester sous 98  . 
> 
> Déja en avance sur son temps ...  

 

Oups,   :Idea:  bon on va dire en 1997 oki   :Question: 

----------

## XiuX

J'ai commencé en 2000 ^^

----------

## manito

j'ai vaguement commencé avec une mdk 8.0 que j'ai vraiment commencé à utiliser avec fluxbox (p-e pcq ca changeait vraiment de win).

Je suis passé à gentoo il y a un peu plus d'un an et ca fait 9 mois que j'ai viré win

----------

## zdra

On se crairait à une réunion d'alcolique anonyme... "j'ai pri conscience de mon probleme de boisson ya 1ans, et ça fait 9mois que j'ai plus touché à une goutte d'alcool" LoooLLL windows est comparable à de l'alcool ?? ;D

----------

## ercete

Mon entrée dans linux s'est faite avec une mandrake la 8.0 en y'a deux ans environ,

j'étudiais (un peu) linux en cours à mon IUT, je connaissais bien le monde du libre (par des potes) 

mais j'arrivais pas du tout à m'y faire...

puis un jour...

j'ai installé windowsXP et là j'ai mis des mois à m'en remettre  :Smile: 

Alors du coup j'ai installé une slack, que j'ai galéré à faire marcher (pas de connexion au net, modem interne pas reconnu  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) 7 mois de slack sans atteindre quelquechose de correct bref toujours cette dépendance à windoz.

puis un pote m'a converti à la gentoo et ce qui m'a plu le plus c'est le principe d'emerge : vraiment performant !

Suffisament abstrait pour pas se prendre la tete

et laissant quand meme une très bonne liberté

Alors voilà ca fait depuis décembre 2003 (merci modem adsl) que je m'uses les doigts sur ma gentoo  :Smile: 

malgré cela j'en ai des merdes

mais j'en ai pas trouvé encore une seule non résolue, c'est beau !

Sinon j'ai toujours un windoz à coté pour les jeux (la flemme de me mettre à wine) et pour le "reste" style la compta et pour mon collocataire qui bosse sous fruity loops (y'a un équivalent sous linux ?) 

Voilou !

[c'était mon premier off_le_mur chuis tout ému !   :Cool:  ]

edit: merde j'ai menti  :Confused:  j'ai posté sur le post du login, râââ désolé

----------

## TGL

Sympa ton avatar...  :Laughing:  La théorie de zdra sur les alcooliques anonymes se confirme...

----------

## ercete

J'estime que linux est comme une drogue...

c'est vrai consciemment c'est un loisir sympa à pratiquer

et plus on en fait plus on en veut !

bon pour ce qui est de la santé... j'ai jamais vu tux avec une tronconneuse  :Smile: 

@tgl: mon avatar il va pas tarer à changer : chuis absolument pas fan de la bud  , j'en ai trouvé un de la tournée du chat noir mais il a besoin d'un coup de gimp.

----------

## manito

 *zdra wrote:*   

> On se crairait à une réunion d'alcolique anonyme... "j'ai pri conscience de mon probleme de boisson ya 1ans, et ça fait 9mois que j'ai plus touché à une goutte d'alcool" LoooLLL windows est comparable à de l'alcool ?? ;D

 

lol

mais les alcooliques rechutent  :Wink:  (qd jy pense jai arrete le coca en meme temps que win et commence la biere en meme temps que linux mais ca  c'est la fac  :Very Happy:  ), moi dans le pire des cas je passerai à BSD  :Smile: 

Je suis passé à nux pour des raisons philosophiques mais j'y reste pour des raisons techniques :-fichiers de configs

-shell

-multidesktop

-beaute (et oui  :Smile:  )

pas demain la veille que je repasserai a win  :Wink: 

----------

## manito

voila le club des windoziens anonymes  :Very Happy: 

http://www.unixtech.be/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=4149

----------

## Admin-galere

et bien pour etre honnete par choix je ne m'y serai jamais mis mais bon pour le cours j'utilise red hat afin de pouvoir developper en c.

donc les seules commandes connues a l'epoque etaient gcc toto.c -o toto

Et gentoo avant de me mettre sur ce forum je ne savais meme pas que ca existait.    :Embarassed: 

D'ou mon niveau fort faible!!

----------

## ptitman

j'ai commence avec une mandrake l'annee derniere , ce qui m'a enormement aide   :Smile:  . c'etait mon premier ordi et je devais programmer dans un environnement unix pour la fac.

   Puis j'ai eu mon portable avec la redoutable carte IGP320M...gentoo semblait une bonne distro pour essayer de gagner quelques fps et au moins pouvoir voir des films sur mon PC.

  ce fut aussi un bon moyen pour reellement mettre les mains dans le camboui   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Erythro73

Commencé il y a un peu plus de 2 ans... à l'époque, j'avais essayé Linux Mandrake 8.0! J'étais vraiment nul, et je n'avais pas vraiment lu de doc concernant l'utilisation de Linux. J'essayais de mettre mon cd de Sympatico dans mon lecteur DC pour installe rinternet dessus...   :Embarassed: 

Puis, j'ai eu un graveur, je me suis gravé Mandrake 8.2. Déjà, je le trouvais pas mal, puis je me suis installé KDE-3.0! Wow! Ensuite, j'ai tenté de compiler mon kernel! Juste l'upgradé à une version plus récente. En tentant de le compiler, j'ai eu des messages d'erreurs. Je me suis alors mit à sacrer contre linux et je me suis mit à le renier. J'étais trop nul en partant pour apprendre à m'en servir! En vérité, je ne lisais pas assez.

Ensuite, j'ai essayé Slackware. Pas mal, pas mal! Mais mon son ne marchait pas, et j'étais effrayé pas l'idée de retenter de "Recompiler mon kernel". 

Quelques jours après avoir installé Slackware, je me suis installé FreeBSD-4.6. (Bon, FreeBSD n'est pas Linux, je sais, mais c'est un UNIX-like OpenSource). Je suis alors tombé avec FreeBSD, car tout était plus simple pour certaines tâches. Recompiler un kernel était si simple! Juste à modifier un fichier texte et taper quelques commandes. Puis, je me suis mit à lire, à lire, à dévorer des docs de sysadmin pour FreeBSD. J'ai fait du FreeBSD durant 1 an et 3 quart, je dirais, et mon coeur est toujours à cet OS!

Puis, tout dernièrement, je voulais revenir conquérir ma vieille bête: compiler un kernel Linux. Je me suis gravé Linux Gentoo, le monde m'ayant dit qu'elle était similiaire à FreeBSD, surtout du au système de portage. Je me le suis compilé, j'ai vécu une période d'adaptation, mais ça va bien, présentement! Et oui, j'ai réussi à le compiler, je suis sous 2.6.2! FreeBSD a été un grand professeur pour moi.

Neo-Dieu

----------

## Percil

en fait, j'ai du commencer avec une mandrake 7.2 (si je me rappelle bien) au moment de sa sortie (moi et les dates   :Rolling Eyes:  ) puis je suis passé sur une Suse 8.0 ensuite une 8.2 (tout ça entrecroisé de Debian et autre RedHat) et au lieu de passer à la 9.0, je suis passé sur une Gentoo (ce devait être il y a 6 ou 7 mois (me semble-t-il)) et voilà... j'ai toujours énoôormément de lacunes (dans le monde linux) mais j'essaye de les combler comme je peux...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## DomiX

Bonjour  :Smile: 

Et bien moi l'aventure Linux à commencer en mars 2003, je m'y suis mis car windows Xp ne me convenait pas (c'est mon premier ordinateur). 

J'ai commencé comme la plupart des n00b avec une Mandrake, c'était une 9.0. J'ai énormément galéré pour faire fonctionner mes cartes realtek 8139. Et oui c'est une carte réseau très bien supporté quand je passe l'option noapic au démarrage de mon noyau   :Cool:  , sinon elle n'obtient pas d'IRQ et elle ne fonctionne pas.

Ensuite je suis passer sur une RedHat 9.0. J'ai été très décu par cette distribution, car la plupart des programmes que je désirais, n'était pas fourni en standart donc obliger de les compiler soit meme, et les problèmes de dépendances, versions de librairies ont commencé les plantages de programmes aussi   :Crying or Very sad:  . 

Et un jour un ami m'a fait part de son expérience de l'installation d'une Gentoo, son système d'installation et de mise à jour m'a plus, je l'ai installé en juin 2003. Et depuis je ne m'en lasse pas !   :Wink:  Je suis pas pret de changer de distribution   :Laughing:  . J'utilise également Debian Woody pour mon serveur/routeur.

A+

----------

## Goldo

Je suis passé sous Gentoo après en avoir entendu du bien concernant son systéme de paquet. Je suis allé sur le site et j'ai adoré les nombreuses documentations et le forum.Last edited by Goldo on Wed Dec 06, 2017 5:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## theturtle123

j'ai commencé avec une redhat 4.5 il y a un peu plus de 4 5 ans...

comme j'étais jeune et inexpérimenté j'ai eu PEUR (à l'époque le cd bootait direct en console et vous laissez seul face au prompt [NB: je n'avais aucune doc et pas le net])

après je suis passé à la mandrake... puis à la slack...

énervé par les gestions de dépendances à la main avec la slack je suis passé à la debian... (que je garde également dans mon coeur mais PAS sur mon 2nd disque dur   :Twisted Evil:  )

et depuis 1 an je suis passé sous gentoo !

la puissance d'un système de paquets bien faits mais avec les avantages de la source based...

des docs comme s'il en pleuvait... des forums complets... mais que demander de plus ? ! (bon ok je disais pareil de la debian mais bon là je sens que c'est La/ma distrib) 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## E11

sa fe ke kelkes ptit mois ke jutilise linux ! +/- 4-5 mois ! 

J'ai commence pendant +/- 1 mois avec red hat, puis une semaine avec debian, et puis le reste avec gentoo, et je dois avouer ke depuis ke j connais gentoo j l'échangerait contre aucune autre !

----------

## limacette

Ben moi j ai commencé avec mon premier pc ( en fait le pc familial...) avec windobe 98 preinstalle dessus et apres est sorti windobe xp ( allez encore de la thune a debourser... pfff) et j ai eu envie de passer a qqch de gratuit et modulaire et la un copain m a dit mais essaye la mandrake ... Alors j ai telecharge et installe la mdk 9.1... tout se passait a merveille... ( quelle insouciance...) et apres quand la mdk 9.2 est sortie j ai bondi dessus et je l ai installee mais a mon grand dam apres que j ai installe ma carte wi-fi la mdk a essaye de faire un reconnaissance materielle et m a crashe mon systeme (plus de son et plein de trucs que je savais plus faire....) alors j en ai eu marre et j ' ai brule cette distrib (non en fait pas  du tout je l ai juste rangee dans un coin de ma chambre...) et puis un copain d un copain m a dit d essayer la gentoo , ce que je fis mais comme j etais un peu maladroit j ai efface la partition C:/ de windobe ( moi j etais content, mais pas mon frere...) et alors je l ai rangee dans un coin en attendant que je devienne plus intelligent. En attendant j ai installe la fedora core 1 (qui ne m a pas plus pcq j ai pas su editer le noyau...) puis la mepis pcq elle avait le support pour les cartes wi-fi (en fait c est pas tout a fait vrai... la mienne elle la supporttait pas et en plus ca s installait comme un windobe meme pas de choix de packages!!!!!!) et puis j ai installe la debian woody mais j ai pas reussi et apres j ai essaye la lunar ( distrib source ou il faut juste repondre a qqs questions faciles... et je pouvais configurer mon noyau!!!!!) mais elle ne me plaisait pas alors je me suis dit que je pourrais peut-etre reinstaller ma gentoo , alors toute une nuit j ai relu la doc et je l ai installlee, j etais tro fiere , j avais reussi a aller plus loin que la 1ere fois!! le probleme mnt c est que j ai un problèem... mais je parie qu il sera bientot resolu (grace a vous!!!) et je pourrai enfin dire que je suis tro content de cette distrib enchanteuse, mais en attendant je suis oblige de languir sur mon wincrotte pfffffff....

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Mad: 

Je suis sur qu elle sera demente!!!!

Limacette

----------

## zdra

héhé... le copain qui t'as conseillé gentoo c moi je suppose ... 

En tout cas t'as eu du courage d'installer toutes ces distribs, j'en ai pas essayé la moitier moi, faut dire avec gentoo on pense meme plus aux autres : :Smile:  (bon j'arrete le partage en troll sinon on va gueuler)

----------

## limacette

oui oui c etait bien toi et grand bien te fasse!!!!

Je pense qu une fois mes problemes resolus... la enfin je pourrai crier au monde entier: Vive Gentoo!!!!!!!!

Mais la je suis oblige de me contenter de Windobe ( pq j ose encore lui mettre une majuscule a cet os???? :Very Happy: )

Limacette

----------

## yapafoto

Ben, j'ai démarrer en intallant une suze 8.2 en juillet 2003, c'était juste de la curiosité, un pot m'avais installé une RedHat 9 sur un vieu K6 400mhz(pas d'interface graphique, pas d'écran et il tourne en permanance) en mai, j'avais besoin d'un serveur pour échanger mes fichiers entre windaz et Mac, pis j'ai hérité d'un Athlon xp 1600 et comme le serveur marchait bien je m'suis dis que j'allait utilisé l'XP pour découvrir linux, donc j'ai installé la Suse, ça c'est passé tout seul et j'ai du laisser ça de côter because le boulot. 

En novembre un individu pas très recommandable(y doit trainer sur ce forum de temps à autre), m'a fait, dans le cadre d'un cours, installer une Gentoo et la lumière fût, j'ai donc installé une Gentoo sur mon XP 1600, je me suis mis à trainer mes basques sur ce forum et le reste du site aussi d'ailleurs, je suis tombé en amour pour Fluxbox(Merci yoyo) et depuis j'ai beau essayé d'autre distrib(là je suis sur debian), Gentoo reste ma préférée, c'est avec elle que j'ai l'impression de faire ce que je veux sans devoir me battre. Bon il faut que j'essaie la Slackware aussi...

----------

## limacette

Maintenant que ma gentoo est installee et presque fonctionnelle (il reste encore qqs packages a installer...) je peux crier a la face du monde de laisser tomber son os le plus vendu chez les particuliers et plein de failles de securite... et leur dire d installer la gentoo!!!!!

Car cette distrib est vraiment geniale!!!! (surtout la commande emerge..une merveille!!!)

Alors je dis un tout grand merci a Zdra pour m avoir fait connaitre cette distrib geniale!!!

Et aussi un grand merci a vous tous pour m avoir aide (et je parie que vous le ferez encore...)

Limacette

----------

## chtof

Cela fait maintenant plus de 5 ans que j'ai découvert Linux. C'est en suivant mon diplôme de DUT Informatique que j'ai découvert la Slackware et la Suse puis personnellement, je me suis intéressé à la RedHat puis à la Mandrake (quand on peut soutenir un mouvement "français...") puis la Gentoo qui m'a séduit par son côté mise à jour facile, compilation des packages pour une optimisation par rapport à l'architecture matérielle utilisée, la facilité d'installation de nouvelles applications sans se soucier des dépendances, pouvoir découvrir toutes les applis Linux intéressantes (= validées par l'équipe Gentoo) en se balladant sans le répertoire /usr/portage, pouvoir comprendre un peu mieux le système Linux en partant d'une installation stage1, pouvoir choisir ce que l'on veut sur son système (contrairement à d'autres distribs qui installent par défaut des applis pas toujours utiles)...

Bon, là je deviens un peu hors sujet par rapport au sondage, mais pour y revenir, je dirais que Linux a pas mal progressé en 5 ans, je retiens principalement le développement des "Windows Manager" (euh, si on a encore le droit d'utiliser le mot Windows car en ce moment c'est risqué   :Crying or Very sad:  ), plus précisément KDE et Gnome qui sont devenus plus user friendly (conviviaux).

Je terminerais juste en disant "rendez-vous à la même heure dans 10 ans", juste pour refaire le point sur toutes les prochaines évolutions que nous apportera Linux...

----------

## totoro

Moi j'ai commencé en 99 quand je suis rentré en licence de maths ... on utilisait latex sous SUNOS et il m'a semblé tout naturel d'utiliser Linux qui à l'epoque me fournissait tout ce dont j'avait besoin pour faire mes rapports Latex et xemacs, et gratuitement    :Very Happy:  .

----------

## arnaud75

Hello,

Pour ma part j'ai "découvert" linux en 96 grâce à un magazine, PC Team qui proposait de temps en temps un CD avec plein de bonnes choses dont la distrib Kheops (dérivée de slackware). Mais je suis resté sur mon windows 3.1, j'étais dans mes études et de toutes façons, ce n'était pas très facile sans documentation ni internet, qui plus est pour un pov étudiant en comptabilité   :Very Happy: 

Ma réelle découverte et utilisation quotidienne n'est venue qu'un peu plus tard en 98 avec ma première mandrake 6.1 que j'ai gardée pas mal de temps, puis grâce aux magazines j'ai découvert d'autres distro, redhat, debian, storm, connectiva, slackware et j'en passe.

Enfin, dès que j'ai eu l'ADSL je me suis intéressé à la gentoo, que je n'ai plus laché depuis un an, difficile de s'en passer de cette petite merveille, elle regroupe tout ce que j'appréciais dans plusieurs distro, la rapidité, la gestion des dépendances et la compilation de toutes les applis.

Mais ce que j'apprécie encore plus dans la gentoo, c'est la personnalisation complète du système, l'architecture et surtout on n'installe que ce dont on a besoin.

----------

## equi-NoX

ça fait presque un an et demi que j'ai essayé d'installer linux pour la première fois, par simple curiosité (et aussi un peu ras le bol de windowsXP  :Razz:  ) : c'était une mandrake 8.x, ça m'a vite gonflé avec ses machins graphiques de partout et son panneau de configuration qui fonctionnait "à peu près" (en plus j'avais un mal de chien à me connecter avec mon Speedtouch USB). Ensuite j'ai essayé RedHat8 et ses innombrables bugs (mais je trouvais ça supportable, même si au bout de trois jours le système de rpm était mort lol), c'est sur cette distrib que j'ai fait mes armes sous linux (j'ai même compilé KDE3.1 sur RH8 lol), puis j'ai installé RH9 et je l'ai utilisée quelques temps. Puis j'ai laissé tomber cet OS pendant 4 mois pour retourner sous windows (j'avais massacré cette pauvre RedHat à la hache, plus rien ne fonctionnait, je m'y connaissait pas encore assez pour tout réinstaller relativement vite, et j'avais la flemme  :Razz:  ) et au mois de Septembre dernier j'ai installer Debian SID que j'utilise depuis, même si ça fait 2-3 mois que j'essaie de passer à Gentoo (toujours cette flemme de devoir tout reconfigurer  :Razz:  ). Mais bon Gentoo est quand même bien plus confortable que Debian, au moins on est pas obligé d'attendre un an pour avoir XFree86 4.3   :Laughing: 

----------

## KIKAduKABANIS

echo "le noob va parler, j'ai commencé linux en janv 2004 avec une gentoo. c'est un peu galere au début mais ca vient au fur et a mesure ...

je n'ai pas craqué face a la pression de personnes me disant "commences par la mandrake"  :Very Happy: " > /home/raf/le_noob_&_sa_gentoo

----------

## elyoyo

Un noob pas trop noob qui débarque :

J'ai commencé a installer linux sur la bécane d'un copain en 93/94 avec une distrib Slackware en 30 disquettes, ça devait etre une version 0.7.1 du noyau.

Je me rapelle que l'installation était particulièrement lente (environ 2 heures par disquette !!). Du coup, on a lu la doc pour découvirir qu'il fallait creer... un partition de SWAP (eh oui, un 386, 4Mo de mémoire, ça demande du swap pour bien marcher). 

C'est ma deuxieme install avec un jeu de 70 disquettes qui m'a décidé a acheter un lecteur de CD (un fortune à l'époque).

Ensuite, Red Hat (1mois) puis Mandrake et SuSE en amternance jusqu'a ce que je réalise que ce que je ne supportais pas était les RPM.

Depuis, j'oscille entre Gentoo et Debian, même si je trouve que Debian un brin trop conservateur.

----------

## TiFooN

houla, je prends un coup de jeune, quand je vous lis...

J'ai commencé y a 4 ans avec une RedHat (5.qqch) ... en gardant windows... Sans le net, juste en upgrade avec GNU/Linux Mag. Puis j'ai eu une mandrake environ 3 semaine, avant de repasser à RedHat... Puis, évidement, suis passé à une Slack (et j'ai baqué winbrol !). Et enfin, y a 6 mois, une Gentoo. J'ai aussi eu une debian sur mon p'tit 486... Et j'ai aussi essayé knoppix, *bsd, beOS, ... le tout sous vmware.

Mais c'était le bon temps ! Avec Gentoo, je suis obligé de travailler sur ma machine pc qu'y a plus rien à faire !!!

----------

## tsuki-yomi

allez a mon tour, 

j'ai vraiment commencé a utiliser linux il y a 3 mois vers la fin decembre 2003, j'avais fait quelque essais sur l'ordi de mon frere il y a 2/3 ans mais bon c'etait le sien et avec un disque de 3Go installer linux et windows c'etait pas toujours marrant, donc j'ai laissé tombé.

bon en decembre je me retrouve au chomage ayant un peut de temps je me dit tient je vais réessayer d'installer linux, et vu que j'achete le mag LOGIN, j'avais quelque distrib sous la main, genre madrake 9.1, red-hat, slackware.

bon j'install celle réputer la plus facile et la X marche pas (faut dire que j'avais une ATI 8500), j'essaye donc la red-hat et pareil X marche pas, je me rabat sur la slackware et la j'arrive meme pas a booter, bon sur un site web je trouve des infos sur la Aurox dstrib qui devait sortir sa version 9 et qui se disait a jours avec les pilote ATI.

donc j'install la Aurox et la au miracle tout fonctionne, j'ai donc passé au moin 3 bonne semaine dessus sauf qu'il y a un leger probleme de localisation, en surfant je voie un truc sur la Knoppix, je la charge je lance le CD et la pas de probleme de localisation, donc je l'install et la je découvre le system Debian et franchement je tombe sur le cul vu la facilité d'installation des logiciel.

je decide donc pour apprendre un peut plus le fonctionnement d'installé en parallele une debian sur mon disque, je charge un CD d'install minimum avec l'installeur en beta, il marche pas trop mal ca s'install tout fonctionne le pied quoi, ca s'était il y a 1 mois et demi environ, et puis c'est bien bo tout ca mais je suis la pour apprendre et toujours en surfant sur le net je découvre la Gentto, bon la quand meme je me dit completement effrayer c'est poas pour moi imaginé devoir compiler de A à Z tous ses programme   :Laughing: 

et finalement dans un coin de forum (je sais meme plus lequel), je trouve un post qui compare apt avec emerge, moi qui savait meme pas qu'emerge existé je me dit tient si il y a un system de paquet a la debian c'est peut etre pas si dur, donc je vais sur le site Gentoo et la je découvre qu'en plus toute la doc est traduite, allez hop ni une ni deux j'install la Gentoo (bon a partir du stage 3 quand meme   :Embarassed:  ).

bon je doit dire que j'en ai pas mal bavé, pas au debut, car avec la doc c'est super facile a installer, la joie que j'ai eu en reboutant et en me retrouvant sous la console de la Gentoo, la deuxieme joie apres une pares midi de compile devant x qui démarre et la 3eme devant Gnome qui démarre apres une nuit entiere.

bon mon probleme surtout a été que je n'avais pas bien lu la doc du coup j'avais mis devfs dans le noyau, j'ai du tout réinstaller car compilé avec le support marché pas, et du coup j'en ai prfiter pour passé en 2.6, apres ca a été alsa, ca c'est vraiment la grosse aventure car la doc est un peut confuse.

bon pour finir ce (trop) long poste je trouve que la Gentoo est vraiment genial, bien sur il faut vouloir s'investir, car une nuit pour installer gnome alors que sur une débian il faut 30 minutes, mais d'un autre coté quand on voit les programme se lancer beaucoup plus vite(quand on a pas oublier de mettre le nom de la machine dans le fichier HOST  :Embarassed:  )c'est super  .

bon allez j'arrete la et je continue mon aventure Linuxiene, et si j'ai toujours windaube xp en double boot c'est uniquement pour jouer a diablo2 de temps en temps.

----------

## Erythro73

 *Quote:*   

> bon allez j'arrete la et je continue mon aventure Linuxiene, et si j'ai toujours windaube xp en double boot c'est uniquement pour jouer a diablo2 de temps en temps.

 

Tu peux le faire runner avec Wine ou WineX...

----------

## swife

Pendant qu'on y est :

Voilà j'arborais fiérement ma plus tendre jeunesse quand j'ai croisé un jour dans un salon à Paris un stand consacré à linux. Ma curiosité ma poussé à allé voir ce que c'était ce truc étrange, cette drôle de bestiole un pingouin un manchot va savoir ? 

Enfin tout ça me parraissé drôle et amusant, lorsque je demande à la personne qui promouvait le stand de m'expliquer ce que c'était ce truc, j'ai tout de suite dit s'il vous plait est ce que vous avez une version à me donner.

Dans ça grande gentillesse cette personne m'offris mes premiers cd d'une red-hat 6.1 à cette époque je n'avais que 14 ans.

Enfin tout ça pour dire que j'ai connu linux en passant par red-hat, mandrake jusqu'à la 9.1 et maintenant ma passion est devenu mon métier je bosse sur gentoo et debian et je peux dire que c'est une sacrée petite bête j'attend voir le démon maintenant.

----------

## Numéro un

Fouuuh! Que de souvenirs !

Ma toute première installation de linux doit dater de 1995. Peut être fin 94 ou début 96... C'était une slackware, c'était, de mémoire, un noyau 1.2.X, et je l'ai installée sur un pentium 166Mhz.

Cette distrib était sur CD, ce qui n'était pas forcément évident à l'époque. Par contre, il fallait quand même créer les 2 disquettes de boot. Et je n'avais qu'un seul disque dur. Il a donc fallu défragmenter la bête, puis créer une seconde partition sur l'espace libéré (ou plutôt deux en comptant le swap) et, alors, l'installation pouvait commencer   :Wink: 

Je me rappelle encore... A ma toute première installation, je me suis retrouvé devant un prompt tout nu, en mode texte... J'ai mis quelque temps avant de découvrir X... Puis je me suis, dirons nous "amusé" à le configurer avant de réussir à le lancer... quelle émotion !

Mais... il n'y avait pas de son... Pas de moyen de lire un CD... Que faire ? lecture de la doc... Voyons... Il fallait toucher à un truc intitulé "noyau" ou "kernel" selon les versions de la doc...

J'essaye de jouer un peu avec. Ce n'était pas très dur... Il fallait taper "make config", puis répondre, une à une, aux différentes questions en mode texte... [y/N]... [Y/n]... "make menuconfig" m'aurait sans doute intéressé, mais je ne l'ai découvert que beaucoup plus tard, et je ne sais même pas si cette commande existait alors... Bref, après plusieurs essais, je parviens à faire marcher ma carte son. génial !

Puis, le temps passe... J'essaye la redhat 4 (CD de DREAM). Je découvre les RPM... Puis je découvre bientôt internet. Je bidouille quelques scripts, et je parviens à me connecter sous Linux. YES !

Quelques temps après, je passe à la SUSE... La version 5.3 je crois... Je découvre KDE 1.0   :Smile: 

Je découvre ensuite la mandrake 6.0... la 3D accélérée arrive enfin, et je peux commencer à JOUER pour de bon sous linux, et je commence à imaginer un futur sans windows...

Malheureusement, les mises à jour de la Mandrake se passent mal. Je finis par en avoir assez des RPM, assez de devoir effacer ma partition racine pour installer une nouvelle version... J'essaye brièvement debian, puis, finalement, j'arrive à Gentoo, quelques mois avant qu'elle ne passe en 1.0, à une époque ou le forum francophone n'existe pas encore.

Après toutes ces péripéties, j'ai -enfin- trouvé la distribution que je cherchais, et je n'ai aucune intention d'en changer   :Cool: 

(Et, oui, j'ai finallement effacée ma partition windows. En tout cas, celle de mon ordinateur principal. J'ai conservé une petite partition d'1Go sur mon portable, et elle devrait commencer à se faire du soucis  :Wink:  )

----------

## DaiKo

j'etait sous windows depuis une bonne dizaine d'années  :Embarassed:  , et maintenant je suis sous linux depuis 4-5 mois... et en 5 moi j'ai apris au moins autant qu'en 10 ans !!! c'est sa le pouvoir de Linux la bidouille sa n'existe pas il faut comprendre pour utiliser...

++

    DaiKo

----------

## kopp

Linux c'est partie d'une image utopique de l'OS qui plante pas ...

c'était y a deux ans de ça et je connaissais pas grand chose (pas que j'en connaisse beaucoup plus maintenant) a l'informatique.

Linux on en avait juste entendu parlé, avec la reputation de stabilité et tout .. bref les ecrans bleus de la mort surgissant a tout va, ras le bol de formater tous les mois pour garder un systeme stable, je télécharge ma premiere distro : une mandrake 8.1 (apparement ça  a été les debuts de beaucoup, la mandrake) 

l'installation se passe bien si ce n'est ce modem usb alcatel vert ... (bref au cours de plusieurs installation j'ai eu des crises de nerfs pour le faire fonctionner, entre autre accident comme effacage de mauvaise partition etc (a l'epoque windows m'etait encore utile))

puis bon, je termine en n'en faisant pas plus que sous windows, si ce n'est les jeux en moins (voodoo3 : a l'epoque j'avais pas trouvé de pilote pour l'acceleration 3d)

j'abandonne un peu

a la sortie de la 9.0 de mandrake, je decide de m'y remettre cette soutenu par un pote (sous red hat lui) c'etait a la toussaint de 2002 .. depuis j'ai passé mon temps sous linux, bootant de moins en moins windows, passant aux version 9.1 et 9.2....a la toussaint 2003, je decide quand meme de changer, j'en avais marre de mandrake, ses outils bizarre (autant certains sont performants, autant parfois ils sont vraiment bizarres), je cherche un peu, et je me motive pour installer gentoo... manque de pot, pas moyen de booter le liveCD (drole de carte mere encore)... et l'installation a partir d'une disquette me rebute, tout autant que depuis mandrake... d'ailleurs en lisant mieux le manuel (en anglais a l'epoque, ou alors j'avais mal regardé) ca commence a me faire peur devant l'apparente complexité : compiler le noyau etc... je laisse tomber

entre temps ma carte mere a grillé et j'en ai trouvé une autre, qui elle boot sur les cd...toujours enervé par mandrake, je decide de profiter des vacances pour retenter l'experience gentoo

l'installation fut laborieux : le liveCD plantait , la machine se bloquait sans raison toutes les 5mn, obligé de rebooter... bref pas facile pour compiler un kernel lorsque ca dure 3h.... les longs temps d'attentes pdt les compilations kernel, xfree, gnome et dependances... ce fut long

pour terminer sur un systeme buggé et un probleme de noyau , surement du a ma compilation depuis un terminal sous mandrake ... bref .. j'suis parti pour une recompilation du noyau (en profitant de l'occasion pour ameliorer (enfn c'etait l'esprit) les parametres, depuis mon cher systeme buggé... et la soulagement, ca marche  :Smile: 

bref depuis j'ai installé le necessaire, me suis battu avec le modem, le gdm .. maintenant ca commence a vraiment me plaire : c'est pratique portage/emerge meme si sur mon 670mhz ... c'est long ! et pi j'ai surement pas du choisir les meilleurs config du noyau car parfois ila vraiment du mal a faire deux choses a la fois  :Sad: 

bref je vais m'arreter là, parcequ'apres tout, vous vous en moquez bien de ma petite vie ...

en tous cas les forums gentoo sont sympa, reactif et plein d'info (meme s'il faut parfois parler la langue de shakespear...)

tchô!

edit : wow c'estlong comme message, je me demande bien qui va lire ça  :Smile: 

----------

## Beber

Perso j'ai commencé avec Mandrake 7.0 en 2000 puis j'ai continué avec RedHat & Debian mais elle ne tenait jamais tres longtemps, je n'avait pas de temps, et pas assez de doc a coté de nez

La je suis sous Gentoo depuis Janvier c'est le pied total, je ne sais pas si je reinstallerai un windows un jour, j'ai été sacrement blufé  :Smile: 

----------

## valcom

Je viens de commencer ^^

J'ai commençé il y a à peine 6mois sous Redhat et ensuite Mandrake 9.1.

J'ai vite oublié ces deux dernières pour passer à Debian et maintenant, Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Superman53142

Mandrake etait mon distro premier, aussi.  Je ne me souviens pas si il etait 7 ou 8.  Il utilisait xfree 3.3.6, cependent.  Apres ca, j'ai essaye LFS, et maintanent j'ai trouve Gentoo; c'est comme LFS mais plus facile a installer et maintener.

----------

## MacFennec

Il y a de cela, 2 ans et demi, j'ai commencer par mandrake qui à durer 1 semaine (carte réseau isa non reconnu) pr ensuite passer par Redhat (ou la carte a été reconnu direct :p). Sur un 2eme pc 6 mois plus tard j'ai mis debian (sid) en dual-boot de wiwi (et oui, je suis un gros joueur de jeux de stratégie  :Wink: )

Puis fatigué d'etre en retard d'une guerre par rapport à ce qui se faisait. Je me suis descider pr gentoo en janvier de cette année. J'apprécie bcp cette distrib. Seul point noir, les etc-updates qui sont parfois soulant.

Depuis j'ai remplacer mon serveur redhat par une debian (bein oui, en serveur, Debian, c'est qd meme le pied.)

Je motive ts ceux que je connais à tester linux (donc c'est svt mandrake qui gagne) en attendant un jeune padawan qui sera motivé pr installer une gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

C'est bien de motiver tous ceux que l'on connait à tester linux, moi je suis plus radical, je les oblige s'ils veulent que je les aide, sinon qu'ils se débrouillent. J'ai ainsi mes parents qui sont exclusivement sous linux et ma soeur et son mari pareil  :Smile: 

Peut être qu'un jour eux aussi diront "ça fait 2 ans que je suis sous linux et ma vie a changé, elle est meilleure...."  :Laughing: 

----------

## flyinspirit001

je suis né avec rh, j'ai grandi avec openna,  et maintenat..gentoO!!!

----------

## zdra

 *DuF wrote:*   

> C'est bien de motiver tous ceux que l'on connait à tester linux, moi je suis plus radical, je les oblige s'ils veulent que je les aide, sinon qu'ils se débrouillent. J'ai ainsi mes parents qui sont exclusivement sous linux et ma soeur et son mari pareil 
> 
> Peut être qu'un jour eux aussi diront "ça fait 2 ans que je suis sous linux et ma vie a changé, elle est meilleure...." 

 

Moi c'est pareil, quand on me demande "ya mon windows qui a planté, qu'est ce que je dois faire" réponse: "je sais pas, format".  Par contre "j'ai un probleme avec mon linux qui veut plus demarer, kernel panic" là du coup je suis plus ouvert à passer du temps pour expliquer comment recompiler le kernel par exemple  :Laughing: 

A ce petit jeu là j'ai déjà fait découvert linux à 5amis, et le plus beau c'est avec ma mere: Elle était partie une weekend, en revenant elle se retrouve avec un mandrake, j'avais gentillement mi un icone mozilla et openoffice sur le bureau et elle a directement compris, elle a pour ainci dire pas vu la différence  :Smile: 

Fin bon moi je suis parti en croisade pour convertir la planette à linux, j'ai un carnet de commande de 3installations ché des amis pendant les vacs : :Smile:  Fin bon faut encore les convaincre de virer windows, ça c'est plus dure, souvent on install un linux dans un coins pour frimer et dire qu'on est pro mais souvent ces gens ils boot dessu que pour faire des sauvegardes quand windows a planté et qu'il faut le formater  :Laughing: 

----------

## fafounet

T´as bien de la chance d´arriver a convertir des bonhommes. Je pense en avoir converti 0 !! Et c´est pas faute d´avoir esssayer. Mais a chaque fois, j´ai les meme remarques de joueurs windosiens : "Arrete un peu avec Linux, toi, tu vas mal tourner"

J´ai meme des potes qui s´inquietent pour moi !

----------

## DuF

Change de potes, c'est facile aussi comme méthode et des potes ça se trouve facilement en fait  :Smile: 

En tout cas moi les pseudos potes qui comptaient sur moi pour tous les problèmes MS j'en entends bcp moins parler, comme quoi...

----------

## MacFennec

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Change de potes, c'est facile aussi comme méthode et des potes ça se trouve facilement en fait 
> 
> En tout cas moi les pseudos potes qui comptaient sur moi pour tous les problèmes MS j'en entends bcp moins parler, comme quoi...

 

Ils se sont pt etre mis à une distrib linux   :Laughing: 

----------

## boing

bah moi c'était en 96 avec la slack 2.0 (noyau 1.2.8 je crois) et X qui tournait à peine sur ma trident de l'époque (486DX2-66, 8Mo RAM EDO, DD 420Mo, vidéo en VLB... arf que de misères)

c'était sur le CD de PC Team n°9, avec un correctif d'install sur le n°11

6-8h d'install, et tout au CD 2x  :Rolling Eyes: 

que de souffrances pour voir des gros noeils suivre le pointeur de la souris  :Confused:  (à l'époque j'suis pas allé plus loin)

puis j'ai repris avec une MDK7.1, qui a été upgradé au fil du temps jusqu'à la 9.1, et j'suis passé à gentoo lors de l'achat de mon portable (tant qu'à avoir un truc neuf, autant tester quelque chose de différent  :Smile: )

voila voila,

suivant  :Smile: 

----------

## bemixam

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> T´as bien de la chance d´arriver a convertir des bonhommes. Je pense en avoir converti 0 !! 

 

tu as deja une linuxienne de plus dans ton entourage  :Very Happy: 

celle la c est moi qui l ai converti ! hehehe

elle a meme installe sa mandrake ( oui je sais ... ) toute seule comme une grande !

bon sinon pour ma part j ai commence avec la redhat 5.2 (1999) recuperee dans linux mag.

ps : en tout cas je me souviens de tes debuts ... jeune padawan  :Wink: 

----------

## deconnect

Salut les amis

Je suis nouveau et j'ai découvert avec ravissement un forum GENIAL sur Gentoo   :Laughing: 

Alors j'ai commencer a utiliser Linux l'année passée, c mon kokoteur qui ma converti   :Laughing: 

J'ai commencer avec une SuSE 8.0, je suis passer par une RedHat 9 puis SuSE 8.1 et SuSE 9.0, ainsi qu'une Debian 3rc1

Avec une Knoppix en aide comme toujours, et j'ai aussi tester une des nouvelles RedHat : la Fedora Core 1.

Mais bon j'amais tres convaincu

Par contre j'ai accrocher sur une slack :d mais j'avais eu un probleme donc j'ai arreter.

J'ai plusieur fois essayer d'installer Gentoo, mais a chaque des erreur au redémarrage   :Crying or Very sad: 

Bref, ici je suis en examen, mais apres ...

Programme : 

- Baquer cette #@&ç$% de Win#@& de m....de

- Installer Gentoo 

Et si je dois utiliser Win#@& j'aurais toujours mon portable...

Voila j'espère que Gentoo est aussi bien que l'on dit, trop hate de la tester

Aller a plus les ptit amis

Et bonne m...de pour les examens pout ceux qui sont en plein dedans, ou pour ceux qui vont y entrer

Et bonne vacance a ceux qui auraient fini

A bientot

----------

## erwan

Vers 95, j'ai commence par une Slackware, puis RedHat, Mandrake, Debian, et finalement Gentoo  :Smile: . J'etais en dual-boot pendant longtemps et j'ai lache definitivement Windows il y a a peu pres deux ans.

A mon avis je ne changerai pas de sitot de distrib, en tout cas je resterai toujours a une distrib source avec un systeme de ports.

----------

## PyKaBo

Ouah, je poste mon premier message dans ce forum !   :Very Happy: 

Moi je ne sais plus trop quand je me suis mis à Linux, je me souvien bien que l'on se moquait de moi qd je parlais le pinguin. Cela doit bien faire 5 ans !!!!!

Mais en fait je n'ai réellement pu me mettre à Linux il y a 6 mois, je n'avais pas le net, donc pas facile quand on es en galère !

J'ai testé les Distrib dite "simple", mais depuis que je suis sous Gentoo je ne cherche même plus à installé d'autre distrib.

y a pas à dire, Gentoo ça déchire !!!!!

----------

## linux_girl

je me suis mit a utiliser linux car je suis a la fac et on bosse sous unix . ca me fait 1ans que j'utilise serieusement. mais bon depuis la sortie de win98 je chercher des alternative genre linux/freebsd. mais je fesait que d'utiliser les interface graphique de la distribution.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

gentoo a mon avis resemble à linux from the scratche avec un scripte qui te compile pas mal de chose en une traite + portage +pyton

----------

## JesterLePendu

Moi j'ai installé mon premier Linux car il était fourni avec la carte même (Abit Linux un truc du genre), le kernel du CD plantais ce qui m'a semblé n'importe quoi vu que le cd allait avec la carte mêre.

Ensuite j'ai mis une mandrake (7? 8?) mais c'étais aussi réactif qu'une baleine. Je crois aussi avoir installé une debian (2.2) par la suite (ou avant) (les joies d'utiliser lynx pour chercher de la doc sur le net), mais il n'y avait pas de drivers nvidia à l'époque (je parle de ceux de nvidia).

L'an dernier j'ai installé une gentoo et j'ai été bluffé par la simplicité. Sauf que j'avais fait une partition ext3fs et que les outils qui étaient sensé la gérer ne marchaient pas du moins ne pouvaient pas modifier la taille. Du coup j'ai acheter un autre dur.

Récemment j'ai réinstallé une debian sarge sur un PIII 450, c'est super trop simple (sauf que Xfree86 n'est pas sur le premier cd grrr) sauf qu'il n'a pas reconnu ma rendition 2200 (vu que j'avais choppé un XFree 4 trop ancien où le support était raté).

Pour ce qui est de l'utilisation courante j'utilise toujours un winXP car c'est quand même ce qu'il y a de plus réactif et qu'il y a Visual Studio et l'alpha blending sur l'UI  :Rolling Eyes: 

En fait j'install des linux juste pour voir comment ca avance et pourquoi pas m'y connecter en ssh -X depuis mon windows.

PS: Je suis principalement gentoo en attendant de voir portage suporter vraiment (de façon officielle) les paquets binaires de façon transparente.

PS2: J'attend aussi que GNU repose sur autre chose qu'un noyau fait avec des bouts de ficelles.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

Moi tout commence lorsque mon frere était à sa 2eme année de FAC , il me parlait de linux mais cela me faisait peur.... ensuite en rentrant le voir dans sa chambre j'ai vu qu'il utilisait une Mandrake (8.0 a l'époque) et cela m'a motivé pour la suite j'ai donc installer comme 1ere distrib MANDRAKE (la 9.0) mais cela avais des problêmes de conpatibilité avec mon i686 (qui n'était pas encore bien supporté a l'epoque par les noyaux) donc je suis allé vers la Suse , mais cela buggait avec les menu (les icones et plains d'autres trucs) donc je me suis retourné vers la Mandrake en version 10.0 et la cela marché trés bien ... mais au fil du temps cela m'enervé car je trouvais cela un peu tros dans l'esprit WINDOWS (tm)(tm)(R) (lol on sais jamais) et j'ai donc choisi Slackware(qui est trés bien) mais par la suite j'ai entendu parler de Gentoo (en version 2004.1) et je me suis donc renseigné et là çà a été le coup de foudre et je ne la quitte plus !!   :Very Happy:   voila pour vu que cela dur !

----------

## edomaur

97 ou 98, je ne sais plus.

A l'époque je bossais dans une boite qui faisais du dév pour toutes sortes d'Unix, et c'était l'occasion d'en avoir un à la maison (une Red Hat, il me semble). Mais je ne suis jamais parvenu à installer le serveur X par moi-même  :Smile: 

Et puis ensuite du Windows jusqu'à 2002, où j'ai recommencé sérieusement, et où je suis passé assez vite à Gentoo (c'était la seul qui tournait sur le pc que j'avais, les distro commerciales ne reconnaissaient pas le chipset SiS utilisé...)

----------

## Viiince

Ya même pas 2 semaines  :Very Happy: 

J'ai commencé avec une Mandrake 10, et puis sur un forum que je fréquente ya deux "adorateurs" de Gentoo, alors à les entendre je me suis dit je vais la tester...et depuis ce matin j'ai une superbe Gentoo  :Cool: 

----------

## dancemonkey

Moi j'ai commence  a utiliser Linux en 2003 a cause de sa ressemble avec Unix que j'utilisais a l'ecomme - j'ai commence avec Mandrake, j'ai pas telement aime, je suis passe avec Suse (sais plus quelle version) que j'ai beaucoups aime, apres j'ai essaye Fedora Core 2 qui marchait bien mais il y avait toujours quelque chose qui manquait.

Au debut de cet annee j'ai entendu parle de gentoo et comment ca faisait des miracles   :Razz:  Donc j'ai decide de l'installer apres avoir lu le manuel d'installation; j'avais choisi le stage2, arrive au "emerge system" mon ordi crash sans prevenir, j'essai le stage 3, mon ordi crash a la compilation du kernel   :Very Happy:  Enfin apres plus recherches sur differents forums et lectures de plusieurs manuels je realiserait que mon probleme etait du au surchauffement de mon CPU donc je devais fixer mon heatsink et CPU fan   :Twisted Evil: 

Voila, apres avoir fixe mes petits problemes maintenant j'ai gentoo ds mon system et ca marche sans problemes.

----------

## penguin_totof

bon, ben, moi, j'ai commencé ya a peu pres 6 mois, avec, comme beaucoup de monde...une mandrake

c'etait la 9.1 que j'ai updaté en 10.0 deux mois apres

(kernel 2.4.2x)

et ca fait une semaine que j'esaye d'install gentoo avec un kernel 2.6.7

en 6 mois, je me suis converti a linux et surtout converti une bonne dizaine de personne a linux (des potes, mes parents, ma soeur,mon pere bosse maintenan avec un dual boot sur son portable: win2000 et mandrake)

chui plutot fier de moi et je compte pas revenir a windaube du tout

bon, voila, je vous raconte ma vie, mais faut que j'aille terminer l'installation de ma gentoo,

enjoy

----------

## Longfield

moi j'ai commencé il y a un peu plus de deux ans ... après avoir découvert Solaris en première année d'école d'ing, j'ai voulu avoir un *nix à la maison parce que ça m'avait plu. J'ai alors installé Red Hat 7.0 ... 

Ensuite j'ai essayé une Mandrake 8.0, 9.0, 9.1, puis revenu à Red Hat avec la 9.0, puis Fedora Core 1 !!! Franchement je trouvais ça bien, je pouvais faire beaucoup de choses avec mon OS, même si ce sont des distribs un peu lourdes basées sur RPM, c'est quand même déjà pas mal ...

Pis y'a environ 5-6 mois, un copain des cours qui connait bien Linux a débarqué un jour avec son portable avec une Gentoo dessus, et ça m'a vraiment convaincu, ce qui fait que la semaine suivante j'ai balancé Gentoo sur mon PC fixe, et là vu qu'on a terminé les exams et que j'ai du temps et moins besoin de mon portable, je fais ma deuxième install de Gentoo sur ce portable justement, et je pense que je vais rester à cette distrib encore un bon moment ...

----------

## nailed

 *sterbaya wrote:*   

> C'etait en 96 ou 97, impossible d'etre plus precis.
> 
> J'ai commence avec une debian, mais impossible de me souvenir la version.
> 
> C'etait mon premier CD de linux que j'ai obtenu dans "login".
> ...

 

Je crois qu'on commencé en meme temps,si je me rapelle bien,c'étais debian 1.3 avec un kernel 2.0.23 or .24 qui etait fourni avec la revue,j'ai continué avec Slackware (aucune idée de la version ou du kernel) qui encore une fois,était inclus avec la revue login et finalement,Gentoo 1.4rc2

Nailed

----------

## KinZe

salut,

Pour ma part j'ai testé mon premier linux en 1999 (RH 5.2). Ca m'a bien rodé (je connaissais rien, et livré a moi meme au boulot).

2 ans apres, un ami m'a fait decouvrir FreeBSD (LA revelation). J'ai aussi testé debian, redhat 7.2 7.3, solaris 7, 8, 9 et un êu de slackware. FreeBSD etant pour moi jusqu'a peu le best of deluxe xxl tout ca 

Puis ce meme ami m'a conseillé de tester Gentoo (ce que je vais faire des que ce #$^ù@#  de cd voudra booter) et j'ai hate de voir comment ca tourne tout ca (:

----------

## joKer-O-zen

hello !

mmmm serait-ce mon premier post ici ??? ca en a l'air ...

<ma vie>

alors je considere que je suis sous linux réélement depuis avril. 

j'ai installé ma premiere mandrake sur mon pentium 200mmx, ca devait etre en ... oula ... euhhh ... septembre 2000. on m'avait refilé un cd dans un salon d'informatique.

j'etait tout heureux d'avoir reussi l'install, et j'ai meme reussi à aller sur le net. bon ... j'etait en 640*480 et 16 couleurs, impossible de trouver comment configurer ma carte graphique, j'abandonne.

Ensuite j'ai installé il y a a peu pres un an mandrake 9.1, mais ayant un modem usb que je n'ai pas reussi a faire marcher, cette distrib est restee dans un coin du DD sans trop servir. j'ai mis a jour vers 9.2 (avec l'espoir que le net marche) et la tout est parti en live ... pu de menu K dans kde, je comprenais pu rien, je ne savait pas comment reparer ...

puis j'ai eu un modem adsl ethernet ... et la mandrake 10 est arrivee. mon voisin (mon gourou) avait les cds, et un soir d'avril windows a planté ... (qui a dit encore ???) et j'en ai eu marre ... j'ai gueulé : vazi, envoie mandrake 10, et 2h apres tout marchait ... c'etait beau :') 

j'ai essayé depuis les install de debian et freeBSD (ratées les 2) j'ai viré windows, je ne m'en servais plus, puis j'ai mis gentoo ... et vint l'illumination ... c'est beau !!! on configure tout en mode texte ... tiens c'est pas si dur avec la doc  :Smile: 

enfin voila ... je suis sous gentoo depuis un peu plus d'un mois, j'ai enfin mis le nez dans mon kernel ... et j'adore ... 

j'ai encore ma passerelle sous mandrake 10 plus par flemme qu'autre chose, mais quand ca me prendra ...  :Smile: 

</ma vie>

----------

## TheRorqual

Ba j'essaie de l'utiliser depuis mai ou juin..mais rien de vraiment stable pour le moment...

 :Laughing: 

en tout cas je rigole bien  :Wink: 

----------

## yaye

ha la la, moi et linux.. une bien triste histoire  :Evil or Very Mad: 

j'ai commencer.. ou plutot o na commencer par m'installer une slakware il y a 5-6 ans.. et comme par hazard ça déconnait... je suis très, mais alors TRES vite passé à un système avec une installation graphique, la mandrake 7.. et comble du miracle tout marchait du premier coup et tout mon matériel était reconnut.. le pied, je pouvais bosser tranquillement...

j'ai vite essayer les red hat 6,7 et 8 pour exploser de rire et vite basarder cte distrib qui me convenai pas du tout..

petite traversée du désert (plus besoin de taffer sous linux  :Smile: ) et essayage de la mandraque 8... qui ne reconnaissait plus mon imprimante... super  :Neutral: 

grosse traversée du désert (plus besoin de linux  :Smile: ) puis essayge de la mandrake 9... mon dieu la cata, le système X tenait à peine 3 jours avant de rendre l'ame  :Laughing: 

merci nvidia  :Rolling Eyes: 

j'ai vite quitté le navire mandrake pour passer à une suse 8.2 qui a marché du feu de dieu pendant un an, malgrés nvidia et ses drivers de merd*, c'est dire  :Smile: 

puis viens la galère de la suse 9 et ... des drivers nvidia qui me balancait tout le système en l'air, sympa...

après 4 install non fructueuses (tjs un truc qui déconne), je me lance dans la gentoo (Aout 2004)...

ben j'en suis à la deuxième install et ça déconne toujours.... pffffffffff

au moins ça déconne jamais aux même endroits, au moins je vois du pays à défaut de me servir 'un système linux  :Rolling Eyes: 

linux c'était mieux avant  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *yaye wrote:*   

> au moins ça déconne jamais aux même endroits, au moins je vois du pays à défaut de me servir 'un système linux 
> 
> linux c'était mieux avant 

 

- Ben a forece de te casser les dents, tu augmentes tes connaisances !

- Euh, vu les problemes que t'as je doute que Linux etait mieux avant  :Very Happy:  (quand MDK n'existait pas  :Very Happy: )

----------

## yaye

même pas, j'apprend que dalle en plus  :Evil or Very Mad: ... 

et je m'en fo ud'apprendre, je veux m'en servir, pas apprendre comment ça marche de A à Z pour peut-être m'en servir un jour...

enfin ce sont les pensées d'un utilisatuer..

et si mandrake 7 était une rtès bonne distrib, tout marchait chez moi   :Very Happy: 

----------

## thanhat

Pour ma part, j'ai commencé Linux avec .... une Gentoo. Il y a 2 mois, lorsque j'ai changé de boite, et que je suis passé à un environnement de dev Linux/Gentoo.

Et ben j'en suis ravi de ma gentoo. Et je conseille à tout ceux qui veulent apprendre Linux de passer par la case gentoo.

----------

## Trevoke

J'ai commence avec Red Hat 7.2 ... Je l'ai installe sur un ordinateur portable et j'ai fini par m'en servir comme doorstop (un truc qui tient la porte ouverte).. Et apres je l'ai vendu. L'ecran etait casse.

Re-essaye avec Red Hat 8, mignon mais j'entendais dire que c'etait trop simple et pas vraiment Linux. J'ai installe Mandrake 9, puis Slackware 9.1 (pas marche pour moi), puis Mandrake 10.0 .. J'ai bien aime Mandrake 10, mais je me sentais vraiment comme Windows. Un peu different, mais je savais pas quoi faire avec l'OS... 

Un copain m'a dis que Gentoo etait un des trucs les plus avances qu'il y ait, alors j'ai saute dessus. La j'essaye de faire surface pour respirer  :Cool: 

Donc en fait.. J'ai jete un coup d'oeil a Linux il y a un an et demi mais depuis mai 2004 seulement je suis serieux.

----------

## Monstros

et moi, j'ai linux depuis hier ;o)P J'ai eu du mal à l'installer (problèmes avec mon SATA) mais ca y est, je suis lancé ! :o)

----------

## cocozz

Il y a 2 - 3 ans j'ai vu Linux mandrake sur un magazine informatique .... tient tient il y a des trucs dehors de windows ? Bah allez on essaye ... format c: install....

Le bordel haha , mes (a ce temps la) nulles connaissances informatiques font tout griller , oula c'est trop dur bye format c: je taime windoube !

Puis il y a un an j'ai encore essaye mandrake ( et oui c'est triste ) mon modem adsl non reconnu , l'imprimante qui foire , et on peut pas jouer .... (c'est nul me suis dit , go windows jte love !! )

Puis il y a 2 mois , marre des bugs ( faut le dire , A LA CON ) de windows et avec une envie croissante d'essayer qqch d'autre jai dl gentoo et j'ai imprimé le handboo.

Me suis dit , oula install non graphique ca a l'ai chaud mais TRES intérressant si je veux apprendre... donc allez on y va.

Quelques problemes avec grub et le router mais j'ai tout install en 1 semaine ... oh j'etait content.... 2 mois se sont écoulés avec plein de prises de tetes , problemes de hard , et conneries. Mais voila qu'aujourd'hui je tourne sur mon 2.6 , fluxbox , xmms , irssi et eterm.

LINUX C'EST LE BONHEUR ! ON T'AIME !!!!

----------

## howl

moi j'ai débuté avec mandrake 9.2 en février de cette année et je comprenais vraiment mais vraiment rien  :Very Happy:  heureusement que mandrake était graphique   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mac Cloud

 :Very Happy:   salut a tous !

premier poste : plus de 5 ans red-hat 5.2 il me semble à l'époque ...

----------

## mr_pouit

euh... plus ou moins un an

j'ai fait redhat 8, redhat 9, mandrake 9 & 9.1 & 9.2, puis j'ai arrêté pendant 6 mois : j'aimais pas trop   :Embarassed: 

puis depuis 3 mois fc2 et maintenant gentoo (hier  :Smile: ), j'suis fan   :Wink: 

----------

## edw

à mon tour ! _o/

j'ai commencé il y a deux semaine, j'ai commencé par une knoppix (cdlive) 2.4 le lendemain je l'ai installé, ensuite on m vente les merites de debian sarge, opela j'casse knoppix et j'install sarge 2.4 3/4 jours apres elle est tombé (en essayant de compiler un noyaux 2.6) lilo veux bouffer grub mais grub ce laisse pas faire combat difficile !! aucun ne s'en sortira ! C'est pas grave j'continue j'perds pas l'morale paf gentoo il parait que c'est genial c'est chiant pour installer mais c'est propre, tout à fait ce qu'il me faut ! 

ça fait une semaines que j'utilise ma gentoo avec un 2.6.8-gentoo-rc3  :Smile: 

----------

## No Doubt

J'ai commencé sur une Mandrake 8.0, puis 8.2, ensuite je suis passé sur une RedHat 7.3, 8.0, 9.0, suivies de Debian Unstable, puis une Debian Testing/Unstable et je suis passé sur Gentoo il y a trois semaines environ  :Wink: 

Voili Voilou...

----------

## UB|K

Première tentative avec une mandrake 8 (début 2001 donc) mais abandon rapide pour cause de défaite dans ma lutte avec un modem usb ECI.

Deuxième tentative pour la sortie de la madrake 9.0 et nouvelle lutte avec avec un modem usb (speedtouch cette fois), la lutte fut longue et acharnée mais lors d'un WE pluvieux un ping sur yahoo.fr m'arracha un hurlement dont mes voisins doivent se souvenir. Exit windows et bienvenu dans le monde du libre  :Very Happy: 

Je me suis rapidement lassé de ma mandrake (trop facile  :Twisted Evil:  ) j'ai donc voulu jouer au gars bien roots et j'ai insatallé une debian. Breve période d'émerveillement devant apt puis, en quete de diffucultés, je passe en insatble, et là, c'est le drame: dépendences de KDE "broken", tentative d'installation des paquets manquants depuis les sources, jouet cassé  :Embarassed: 

Ensuite slackware, exactement ce qu'il me fallait: config à la mano tout en restant simple et compréhensible. Une fois que je commençais à maitriser mon sujet, nouvelle recherche de difficultés donc LFS mais après l'impression et la lecture du lfsbook je me suis dit que je n'y arriverais pas (dès fois faut savoir l'admettre) et surtout que j'allais y passer ma vie ce qui n'était pas le but: je veux juste un système pleinement fonctionnel, avec des paquets le plus à jour possible et avec lequel je puisse jouer (je suis un grand enfant), je vous le donne en mille: je me suis tourné vers gentoo. 

Niveau difficultés, je suis un peu déçu tellement le handbook est clair et tellement ce forum regeorge de réponses aux moindres questions ou problèmes que j'ai eu. Niveau jeu part contre je n'ai pas été déçu: j'ai installé un nombre inimaginable de trucs initules rien que voir comment c'était. J'ai jamais réussi à casser mon jouet. Je l'ai juste réinstallé au bout de 6 mois à cause de la masse de choses que j'avais emergé et dont je me servait pas. 

C'est d'ailleurs le seul reproche que j'ai à faire à Gentoo: de ne pas pouvoir déinstaller les dépendences inutiles d'un paquet inutile  :Confused: 

Voila pour la petite histoire.

----------

## Trevoke

Il y a toujours 

```
emerge --depclean
```

...

----------

## UB|K

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Il y a toujours 
> 
> ```
> emerge --depclean
> ```
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:  je connaissais pas, je dois sortir???

bon je vais de ce pas relire (plus attentivement cette fois) la man page d'emerge comme ça je me coucherais moins con ce soir!!

Merci

----------

## Trevoke

De rien - et fais gaffe avec, c'est un beau joujou mais on peut se bruler.

----------

## UB|K

Ouaip je vois ça: il veut déjà me virer xcompmgr et transset  :Shocked: 

On va pas etre copain depclean et moi! Pas touches à mes jouets...

----------

## toufou

coucou

bon, à moi, à moi

1998, je dois rendre mon mémoire, dux ans de travail, sauvegardé sur une disquette. Un jour, windows tombe, l'ordinateur s'arrête. Je doit tout réinsatller, je redémarre et... plus rien sur ma disquette, elle était insérée au moment de l'incident. Grosse colère, 3 semaines de travail perdu à quelques jours de la soutenance (j'avais d'autres sauvegardes plus anciennes). Bref, essai de linux dont j'avais entendu parler (j'étais déjà sur le net depuis 94) j'ai testé la RH 5.2 (de memoire) et j'ai été conquis. Je ne connaissais pas grand chose à l'informatique mais l'installation (en mode texte) c'était très bien passée. J'ai de suite testé le support du multitache (téléchargement, bureautique, mp3 en même temps) et tout fonctionnait parfaitement. Je me rappelle avoir sauté partout (littéralement) et hurler ma joie. Du coup je suis passé à lyx pour rédiger mes mémoires. Après RH, je suis passé à mandrake et j'y suis resté fidèle. Quelques essais du côté de debian sans succès, un peu de fedora récemment. Puis, pour mon portable, nouvelle aventure.

seulement 196 mo, PIII600, bref pas un foudre de guerre. Mndrake s'y installait sans pb mais restait lourd, fedora idem, debian n'a jamais voulu (lcteur cd en pcmcia et pas de lecteur disquette ni réseau). Alors, test de la gentoo et... me voilà parmi vous avec toutes mes questions.

L'avantage/inconvénient de mandrake c'est qu'on met rarement les mains dans le cambouis du coup je suis resté un novice en linux system  :Wink: 

@+

----------

## befa

en ce qui me concerne, mon histoire a commence avec mandrake 8.2...le cauchemard!! 

puis je me suis mis a une red hat 9...que j'ai toujours (c'est un serveur) puis j'ai decouvert la debian....je m'en souviens comme si c'etait hier...elle s'appelait woody!!!! et la  alleluia...vraiment terrible!! bon inconvenient, pour le 

```
 apt-get upgrade 
```

 faut pas etre presse!!! 

mais bon je me suis separe de woody...pour craquer sur sa copine sarge (en beta et maintenant en tessting) et la re alleluia!!! c'est ma gateway fw!!

et enfin il y a 15 jours maintenant,j'ai noue des liens tres fort avec gentoo! et la re re alleluia!! et voila ma chtit histoire!

en fait je redoutais de passer a linux en workstation a cause des applications multimedia...comme le 5.1, ou en terme de logiciel de mix...enfin, je pense avoir un debut de piste pour le 5.1 (veritable!) mais la ou j'ai toujours un soucis,c'est pour trouver un lecteur mp3 qui gere les bibliotheques! (pas les playlists!) donc si vous avez quelquechose sous le coude...merci

moila! super tcho

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

->  mai 1998 Première install RedHat 5.2 (merci PC-MAX)

-> Mai 1998 - mars 2003 Utilisation "serveur/routeur" (RedHat Linux) 

-> Mars 2003 - Juin 2003 test de différente distrib "desktop" (Debian Woody, Mandrake 9, RedHat 9)

-> Juin 2003 Suppression définitive de Windows (pour Mandrake 9)

-> Décembre 2003 Migration sous Gentoo

----------

## huon

- courant 1994. Première utilisation (Slackware, noyau 0.99.?, tvtwm) ;

- août 1995. Première installation en solo et de bout en bout (sur un 486DX2-66) ;

- février 1996. Slackware sur un Pentium150.

- fin 1996. Passage en RedHat (3.0.3, noyau 1.2.13, fvwm) ; upgrades successifs ;

- mars 1998. Passage en SuSE (version 5.2) ;

- fin 1998. Passage en Debian (2.0) ;

- février 2002. Nouvelle machine (AthlonXP1600+), installation Mandrake 8.0 ; Upgrades succesifs jusqu'à la Mandrake 10.0 ;

- août 2004. Passage en Gentoo (2004.2).

----------

## pititjo

Il reste à la maison les CD d'installation de la RedHat 6.2 et ce n'était pas ma première puisque je l'ai installer (presque) tout seul. Par contre, je ne me souvient plus de la version de ma première RedHat qui fut ma première distrib linux.

Depuis, je suis passer par toute les realease de RedHat puis de Fedora. J'ai fais 1/2 heure de Debian, 3/4 d'heure de Aurox, 1/4 d'heure de Mandrake et le record pour FreeBSD qui a tenue 1 journée.

J'ai fais une première tentative gentooïque en septembre qui fut un merveilleux echec (le stage 1 alors que l'habitude est à la config graphique, que dis-je, automatique c'est pas glop) puis pendant les dernière vacance un nouvelle tentative, fructueuse cette fois ci ci bien que j'ai quitter le soutient psychologique que me procurait la fedora (soutient de toujours) au début de la semaine.  :Cool: 

----------

## rg421

Je suis probablement le plus récent inscrit sur ce forum et pourtant je suis un très vieux "testeur" linux puisque j'ai commencé à la fac, un peu avant les vacances de 1992. Un "truc" qu'un copain m'avait passer en me disant "c''est super, ça marche vachement mieux que ms-dos" (ben, oui, à l'époque...). Je ne sais plus la distribution, ni même si ça en était une. En vérifiant dans google, j'en déduit que ça devait être un noyau 0.95 et je me souviens que j'ai eu énormément de mal à le faire tourner sur mon 486DX2-50.

Je suis repassé dans le monde microsoft ensuite pour en sortir en 1995 avec une debian à laquelle je n'ai rien compris, puis une redhat (plus tard, une 7.0 si mes souvenirs sont exacts) qui m'a vraiment plongé dans le monde linux, enfin gentoo sur une nouvelle config depuis 4 ans déjà (euh... il me semble du moins, peut-être que 3) et re-gentoo comme routeur/firewall sur l'ancienne... Bien sûr, plus que du linux depuis cette fameuse redhat.

--

Renaud

----------

## baltazaar

Ben moi je m'y met réellement aujourd'hui, date de mon inscription sur ce forum. J'ai installé une mandrake 8.2 par le passé. L'installation c'est bien passée par contre après ce fut une autre paire de manche. Dans windows on fait "suivant" x fois pour installer un logiciel, par contre là faut faire des trucs bizarres genre make che pas quoi. J'ai tout supprimé. Pour finallement aujourd'hui me remettre dedans  :Wink: 

Cette fois ci je vais apprivoiser la bète  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

Moi ca a commencé il y a 3 ans lorsque je my suis vraiment  plonger , car j'en avais  marre de Win......(sans commentaires  :Laughing:  ) et mon frere qui était en en Fac de science  et donc qui avait pris informatique , cela faisait 2 ans qu'il connaissait Linux ( en cours   :Cool:  ) et donc me l'a conseillé et au final cela fait maintenant 3 ans que je suis en dual-boot  et depuis cet été que je suis sous notre magnifique distribution Gentoo  :Smile:  !

----------

## geekounet

J'ai commencé en Mars 2004 avec Gentoo, j'avais jamais touché à un linux avant. La doc est très bien faite et j'ai appris tout plein de choses sur Linux en l'installant. J'ai eu pas mal de problème lors de ma 1ère install, mais je l'ai réinstallé en Août et maintenant ça marche très bien et j'en suis très content. Je garde tjrs un Windoze de côté pour les jeux.

Je vais maintenant faire passer le reste des pc de la maison sous linux (Gentoo de préférence).

----------

## Elianora la blanche

Salut à tous!

Je viens de découvrir Gentoo et je l'aime déjà.  :Smile: 

Avant cette distro j'ai tenté: red hat 9 (en septembre 2003), mandrake 9.1 puis 9.2, puis diverses Knoppix installées, puis une vraie Debian (mais mon portable Compaq a pas trop apprécié), je suis donc revenue à une mandrake 10.0 (community qui a fini de me frustrer) puis finale. Enfin après plusieurs mois passés sous Windaube (pour cause d'ordi en sav) j'ai décidé de tenter encore une nouvelle distro inconnue :p

Me voilà donc avec une gentoo toute fraiche, kde en anglais et clavier (enfin) en francais et en pleine maj.

A+

----------

